# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Fenomeni "Abdi  Baleta"

## Brari

Nga RIMEKEMBJA 04/ 02/ 2003


Shkruan Abdi Baleta


ADVERTISEMENT



PRODI :  ERDHA TJU LAG SOT QË TJU RRUAJ MOT



Shqiptarët gjithmonë i kanë pritur politikanët e huaj si fëmijët jetimë kur u vinte daja. Shumë shqiptarë kështu e pritën edhe Romano Prodin në ditët e fundit të muajit janar 2003, ndonëse ky Romano shumë shqiptarëve u kishte lënë kujtimin e hidhur kur në vitin 1997 erdhi në Vlorë ti  vendoste fatet e Shqipërisë në takimin me Luiza Hoxhën, për të cilën u tha se kishte pirë gjak demokratësh, dhe nën garancitë e Zani Çaushit që komandonte kallashët e rebelimit të armatosur.. 

Atëherë Prodi ishte kryeministër i Italisë, njërës nga fajtoret për tragjedinë shqiptare të vitit 1997, njërës nga përfitueset nga tragjedia shqiptare e atij viti. Tani Romano Prodi është kryeministër i Bashkimit Europian dhe erdhi të bëjë hapin e madhe për tu treguar shqiptarëve se dyert e Europës së Bashkuar mbeten edhe për ta të hapura, por  pragu i këtyre dyerve është shumë i lartë për tu kapërcyer. Sipas parashikimeve më entuziaste dhe falleve më dashamirëse të Prodit  shqiptarët do të përgatiten e stërviten për një kohë mjaft të gjatë që të kapërcejnë këtë prag dhe do të mund ta kapërcejnë atë me të vërtetë  kur të ketë ndodhur ajo që ende nuk e beson ish homologu shqiptar i Prodit në vitin 1997, Aleksandër Meksi, i cili kryerjen e punëve të vështira e lidh me qethjen e  viçave. Ende nuk e ka shpjeguar homologu i dikurshëm i Prodit pse qethja e viçave i duket si vështirësi më serioze se mbirja e flokëve në një kokë tullace dhe se dalja e qimeve në faqet e qoses për ta vënë si kusht për arritjen e caqeve të zorshme.

Sidoqoftë Prodi erdhi me avion civil, jo me anije e helikopterë luftarakë si në vitin 1997. Nuk do të harrojmë kurrë ato skenat kur nga helikopterët italianë  zbritën në Vlorë kokoshët e ushtrisë italiane dhe sa vinin këmbët në tokë zinin pozicione luftimi që të impresionin shqiptarët  e rebeluar se Prodi do të mbrohej me shkencë e jo me kaçakllëk, ndonqëse në fund mbrojtjen e vërtetë e pati nga bandat e Vlorës. Prodi tani pa me symbyllur gjithë arritjet madhështore që ka  mundësuar rregjimi që ai  bekoi e ndihmoi atëherë në Shqipëri. Tani Prodi mund të jetë i kënaqur se u realizuar edhe një dëshirë e politikës italaine që Shqipëria pas rebelimit të bëhej vend shkarkimi për tepricat  e Mafias siçiliane, kalabreze e pulieze. Prodi fitoi pa asnjë mundim tjetër një titull Qytetar nderi që do ti vlejë për ta futur në jetëshkrimin e vet  se kur ishte kryeministër i Italisë ka bërë gjëra të mëdha për Shqipërinë duke e ndihmuar të fitojë statusin e Siçilisë e të Kalabrisë në historinë e Mafias.

Prodi erdhi të nënshkruante atë marëveshjen e famshme për të hapur ca bisedime që do të bëhen me siguri shumë të famshme për përfshirjen e Shqipërisë në një Traktat të Shoqërizim-Stabilizimit të vendeve tëe Ballkanit perëndimor që do ta afrojë atë tek portat e Europës së Bashkuar. Se kur do të ndodhin të gjitha këto mrekulli Prodi nuk e di dhe as ka përse ta dijë se ai nuk do të jetë kryeministër i Europës së bashkuar kur të afrohet Shqipëria tek portat e saj të hapura. Mirëpo Prodi e tha se portat e hapura të Europës së Bashkuar për shqiptarët janë po aq të hapura sa porta e Parajsës për mëkatarët. Zoti portat e Parajsës i ka të hapura për të gjithë, me një kusht të vogël që të mos jenë të ngarkuar me mëkate në shpinë kur të paraqiten para këtyre portave. Përndyshe ai engjëlëi që bën roje i drejton nga porta e Ferrit. Tani për tani shqiptarët janë më mëkatarët në Europë sipas vlerësimeve të  inspektorëve engjëllorë të Bashkimit Europian. Por Prodi si komshi i mirë erdhi dhe të paktën e vuri firmën që të fillojnë bisedimet për inspektimet periodike që tdo të bëjë Europa  për të parë se si shqiptarët po i ikin gjynahut që të fitojnë dashamirësinë e Padishahut në Bruksel.

Prodi na tha se kishte ardhur që të këshillonte shqiptarët se si duhet të zhvillohen, të strugohen, të paqtohen, rë çkriminalizohen, të begatohen, të kulturohen para se të kërkojnë të europianizohen. Me një fjalë Prodi na tha se puna jonë  do të shikohet e të rregullohet  atëherë kur ne shqiptarët të kemi rregulluar çdo gjë mirë e bukur  vetë dhe ai Bashkimi Europian asnjë telash më të mos ketë. Kështu foli Prodi fjalë të sakta prej miku dhe kërciti e iku. Por, pushtetarët e politikanët shqiptarë që mbetën këtu me në filluan të bëjnë be e rrufe se kishin arritur një sukses të madh, se tashmë Shqipërinë e kishin shpëtuar, edhe pse ajo Europa e bashkuar sikur na doli edhe më e larguar. Aq i madh ishte gëzimi i pushtetarëve e politikanëve shqiptarë sa që e humbën fare torruan dhe filluan të festonin aspka europiançe . Edhe Prodin që ekishine nde tek dera e harruan dhe filluan të rriheshin me grushte në sallën e parlamentit për të marrë myzhdenë e miletit. Për një çast na u krijua përshtypja e frikëshme se Prodi ishte edhe kësaj radhe shumë ters dhe po na risillte në skenën e politikës përleshjet me kallash të vitit të mbrapsht 1997. Po shyqyr kishte qenë vetëm punë grushtash sa për qyfyr. E kanë shpjeguar barinjt e deleve se kur deshtë majmen shumë nga kullota ( siç majmen politikanët e deputetët nga kontrabanda) fillojnë dhe u hanë brirët dhe zënë e përplasin kokat.

Prodi erdhi, pa, fitoi, bisedoi, nënshkroi dhe shkoi. Pra bëri shumë më tepër se Jul Çezari që tha vetëm : erdha , pashë, fitova. Helbete jetojmë në kohëra tjera. Pastaj Europa e Bashkuar do të jetë perandori më e fuqishme se ajo romake. Vetëm në një gjë sikur ka filluar ti ngjajë shumë shpejt asaj Perandorisë Romake, në punët e degjenerimt e perversitetit. Kur në Tiranë ishte Prodi në Bruksel po celebroheshin martesa burrë me burrë e grua me grua meqenëse edhe Belgjika e miratoi ligjin që i lejon të tilla martesa. Thonë se Perandorisë Romake kështu i erdhën shenjat e para të shkatërrimit. Megjithatë ne shqiptarët jemi ende mbrapa Europës së Bashkuiar dhe mbase Brukseli nuk na e vë si kusht që për pranimin në Europë të miratojmë ligjin e martësës burrë me burrë.  

Prodi iku. Ne përsëri na la këtu ku ishim. Na ka thënë  se na pret në Bruksel kur nga një thellë të bëhemi gjel. Na tha  ju laga sot dhe do tju rruaj mot nëse nuk vazhdoni të bëni më  kot. Se kur është ajo  e rruajtmja mot e di vetëm një Zot, se këto punët e integrimve europiane nuk maten me mot e kalendarike. Ka rrezik që të thahet e lagura që na bëri Prodi dhe kur të vijë ai moti të na takojë për pjesë të na rruajnë thatë. Turqia ka dekada që pret atë  të rruajtmen mot. Mund ta pësojmë edhe ne ashtu. 

Megjithëse disa duan të krijojnë idenë se myslimanizmi po merr fund në Shqipëri në sytë e Europës ne përsëri mbetemi vend më shumë mysliman. Edhe sikur të themi se u krishterizuam të gjithë si me urdhër të peshkut ( ose të  Xhorxh Sorosit e të Pirro  Mishës) përsëri nuk do të na besojnë. Europpa e ka humbur besimin tek shqiptarët për shumë arsye dhe për më shumë mosarsye. Ajo më shumë na merr për gënjeshtarë, kurvarë, kontrabandarë, klandestinarë, gomonarë, kriminarë, mërgimtarë. Europa na do kavie për eksperimentet e kthimit të kombit në shoqëri multietnike, për hyzmeqarë të kontrabandës e të prostitucionit që bën vet, për fillestarë të veprimtarive mafizoe që i komandon vetë.

Prodi ishte i sinqertë kur la të kuptohet qasrtë se dita e intergrimit të Shqipërisë në Europë është e largët, se përshumë vite do tëbëhet fjalë për shoqërizim, për motërzim, për n jë afrim më të madh se tani me Europën. Por edhe sikur Prodi të na pranonte në  Bashkimin Europian qysh në pritjen që u dha për të në Pallatin e Brigadave, përsëri  Europë e zhvilluar ne nuk bëhemi dot shpjet. Për gjërat tjera jemi Europë e shkuar Europës. Na mungon vetëm ajo dreq lëvizje e lirë pa viza që të ikim nga Shqipëria dhe të lëmë sa më shumë vend për  kinezët që duan të vinë këtu. Prandaj kot të merremi me pallavrat e integrimit. Le të merren Nano e Berisha me këto punë, meqenëse nuk kanë punë dhe nuk dinë të bëjnë tjetër punë.



02.02.2003                                                                                                                                                              Abdi Baleta





PËRGJEGJËSIA  E NANOS  PËR SJELLJET E GEIXHIT



Kemi shkruar mjaft për dëmin që i sollën  politikës shqiptare dhe Shqipërisë Fatos Nano dhe Sali Berisha kur në dhjetor të vitit 2002 pritën  antishqiptarin Nikolas Geixh të shoqëruar nga ambasadori i SHBA dhe lanë pa përgjigjen e duhur dekklaratat e tij provokuese kundër kombit shqiptar. Por ka përsëri zhvillime që të detyrojnë ti rikthehesh kësaj teme.

Gazetat e Tiranës më datën 28 janë 2003 janë marrë  mjaft me pjesën e një interpelance të kryeministrit Nnao në parlament ku ai jep shpjegime për takimin e tij me Geixhin. Gazeta nanoiste Zëri i Popullit, që është edhe organ i PS-së dhe zëdhënëse e qeverisë, nën titullin  Nano: jo bunkerizimit politik, por politika integruese ka botuar të plotë tekstin e dy pyetjeve që ka bërë deputeti i PD së Reformuar, Nard Ndoka  dhe përgjigjet e dhëna nga Nano. Gazetat tjera kanë vënë në dukje pjesët që duken më të spikatura për të kuptuar arsyetimet dhe justifikimet e Nanos. 

Gazeta Shekulli  ka veçuar idenë e Nanos : mbetem për një politikë të hapur dhe integruese. Smbaj përgjegjësi për pikëpamjet e Geixhit. Gazeta Shqiptare ka quajtur më interesant mendimin e Nanos  Spërgjigjem për idetë e Geixhit. Gazetës TemA më me rëndësi i është dukur mendimi Nanos ; Geixh vizitor i zakonshëm. Gazeta tjetër berishiane 55 i ka bombarduar lexuesit e vet me një ide më justifikuese  për Nanon e shfajësuese për Geixhin Nano:Akuzat ndaj Nikolas Geixhit nuk janë të vërteta. Gazeta Korrieri është tërhequr më shumë nga shpjegimi i Nanos : Koha e mentalitetit komunist kur dy persona që ulen e diskutojnë me njëri tjetrin duhet të ndahen me të njëjtin mendim, ka perënduar.,

Nga të gjitha këto del një gjë  e qartë: Fatos Nano është përpjekur ta banalizojë takimin e tij me Geixhin në nivelin e një takimi të rastësishëm si në kafene midis dy personave që flasin rroma-për-toma (francezët kanë thënien a battons rrompu) çfarë tu shprepet, gjëra që nuk kanë ndonjë prapavijë apo persperktivë politike, as ndonjë sfond të rrezikshëm kombëtar për shqiptarët, as ndonjë motiv apo qëllim të keq. Pra Nnao ka dashur ta paraqesë takimin etij me Geixhin si një gjë që nuk kishte përse të mos bëhej dhe as ka përse të diskutohet që u bë. Në tërë shpjegimet që ka rreshtuar Nano dhe që mbushin gati një faqe gazete në ZP bie në sy një lojë e tij cinike me elementë të papërgjegjshmërisë qytetare e kryeministrore në trajtimin e këtij takimi. Ka vepruar kështu se nuk ka dashur të trajtojë me seriozitet e me përgjegjësi këtë gafë diplomatike për një kryeministër të Shqipërisë, qoftë ky edhe një grekofil si Nano.

Nano gabon edhe në rast se nuk e ka kuptuar dhe në rast se e mohon se ai ka përgjegjësira për shumë gjëra lidhur me takimin me Geixhin. Nano zbulon dobësinë e pozitës dhe të mbrotjes së vet kur përrallis për mentalitete komuniste që paskan perënduar. Të bësh ose të mos bësh takime të caktuara nuk është bunkerizim komunist apo shkallmim bunkerësh komunistë, por strategji e taktikë diplomatike që e zbaton çdo shtet e çdo pushtetar në çdo sistem e regjim. Nanos nuk i bie përgjegjësi dhe nuk i vihet faj që na takimin me Geixhin nuk ka rënë në një mendje me të, por i vihet faj dhe i bie përgjegjësi se ka qenë në një mendje me të, madje ka rënë paraprakisht në një mendje me të.

Nano ka përgjegjësi qoftë dhe vbetëm për faktin që e takoi. Ai ka përgjegjësi për ato që ka biseduar. Ai ka përgjefjësi për ato që nuk i ka biseduar dhe që duhej ti bisedonte, sepse Geixhi ka bërë poshtërsira antishqiptare para se të vinte në takim me Nanon. Ai ka përgjegjësi që nuk është treguar i sinqertë me shqiptarët qysh kur e takoi, që nuk ka folur qartë. Nano ka përgjegëjsi për sjelljet arrogante të Geixhit në Shqipëri, dhe kundër shqiptarëve në botë. Nano ka përgjegjësi edhe për idetë e Geixhit përderisa e takon dhe pranon të bisedojë miqësisht me të problemet e shqiptarëve dhe të Ballkanit.

Shqiptarët nuk kanë përse të qortojnë Nanon se pse nuk është ndarë me Geixhin nga ky takim i zemëruar dhe i grindur, por pse nuk është grindur me të në takim dhe pse është ndarë miqësor me të, sepse Geixhi vinte si armik i deklaruar i kombit shqiptar në takimet me Nanon e Berishën dhe pas takimit është sjellë edhe më egërsisht si armik i kombit shqiptar. Nano ka përgjegëjsi që e ka inkurajuar me qëndrimet tij Geixhin për të vepruar në këtë mënyrë. Nano mban përgjegjësi të madhe për idetë që ka shprehur Geixhi në Shqipëri, sepse i dha mundësinë të vinte dhe ti shprehte këto ide në një takim me kryeministrin dhe pas një takimi me kryeministrin në prani të ambasadorit të SHBA. Nano ka përgjegëjsi përt idetë e Geixhit sepse me politikën e tij shumëvjeçare në krye të PS-së dhe disa herë në krye të qeverisë e ka inkurajuar dhe ndihmuar Nikolas Geixhin të jëtë edhe më cinik e më arrogant në anti-shqiptarizmin e tij, në provokimet e tij,.

Prandaj Nano nuk mund të shpëtojë nga këto përgjëgjësi me ca fjalë në hava kundër mentalitetit komunist të bunkerizimit. Nano  edhe si qytetar i Shqipërisë edhe e më tepër si politikan e kryeministër daljet nga bunkerizimi komunist shqiptar nuk duhet ti bëjë për të hyrë në thesin e anti-shqiptarizmit të Geixhit. Hapje e Shqipërisë nuk do të thotë, siç pretendon Nano, që ai të shkojë  të shkërdhejë interesat kombëtare shqiptare me çdo aventurier të anti-shqiptarizmit grek. 

Nano është treguar cinik dhe i paedukuar ndaj deputetit Ndoka duke i bërë leksion për çbunkerizime e shpartallime dyersh të mbyllura. Kjo nuk e zbukuron e as e përligj mbylljen Nanos në dhoma intime me shovinizmin grek të Geixhit. Shqipërisë në të kaluarën nuk i ka ardhur e keqja se nuk qenkan bërë takime me antishqiptarë të sojit Geixh. Shqipëria nuk përfiton asgjë as nga takimet e ëmbla të Nanos me shovinistë të tërbuar si Geixh. Nga këta takime përfiton Greqia.

Nano edhe gjatë interpelancës është sjellë në mënyrë harbute e cinike me  atë pjesë të bashkësisë shqiptare në SHBA që ka shprehur shqetësime për rolin e Geixhit në politikën shoviniste, agresive e në veprimtaritë terroriste kundër shqiptarëve. Nano ka folur në këtë rast njësoj si Frrok Çupi. Nano ashtu si Çupi ka qortuar shqiptarët e shqetësuar në SHBA që demaskojnë Geixhin dhe i ka sfiduar ata se nuk ardhkan të bëjnë më shumë në Shqipëri sipas tekaveve të Nanos, po merren më Geixhin,. Nano në fakt u ka bërë bisht pyetjeve dhe tërë tehu i fjalës së tij të ngatërruar me llafofologji bajate tipike nanoiste ka synuar të shfajësojë Geixhin, të shfajësojë veten  për atë që ka bërë dhe të fajësojë ata shqiptarë në Shqipëri e diasporë që kundërshtojnë politikën e Geixhit. Nano ndoqi të njëjtën taktikë bishtinimi edhe kur bashkëbiseduesia e tij, Xhunga, në  emision Shqip të Top Channel në datën 31 janar 2003 i kujtoi se ai flet shumë për hapje, për bashkëpunim me të gjithë, por kujdesin më të madh e tregon për të kënaqur orekset e Greqisë në Shqipëri.

Mjetet e propagandës elektronike  të Tiranës më datën 1 shkurt 2003 njoftuan se Nano kishte pritur në takim përfaqësuesin e lobit shqiptar në SHBA, David Lukaj, njërin nga kritikuesit e ashpër të veprimeve të Geixhit, i cili shoqërohej nga ambasadori amerikan në Tiranë, Xhefri. Më parë kjo dyshe kishte takuar shefin e opozitës, Sali Berishën. Pra u inskenua një diçka identike me atë që u bë për Geixhin në fillim të muajit dhjetor 2002. Inskenime të tilla politiko-diplomatike e bëjnë edhe më të dyshimtë atë që u bë në rastin Geixh. 

Ky inskenim më shumë vlen për të nxjerrë ambasadorin amerikan nga pozita e pahishme ku ai u vu në rastin e shoqërimit të Geixhit. Nuk na hyn shumë në punë nëse ky inskenim ishte konceptuar në Amerikë për të përmirësuar imazhin e ambasadorit, ishte kurdisur në Tiranë nga ambasadori për të përmirësuar pozitën e tij para superiorëve të vet, apo ishte porositur nga Nanoe Berisha për tu thënë shqiptarëve se atë që bënë me Geixhin po e bëjnë dhe me përfaqësuesit e diasporës shqiptare. Ajo që ka rëndësi është se përdoret i njëjti skenar. Kjo e nxjerr edhe më shuëm në pah anti-shqiptarizmin e rastit Geixh.

Në takimin me Lukajn Nano e  paska përsëritur atë mendimin e tij se nacionalizmit i ka kaluar koha. Këtë duhej ta kishte thënë kur takoi Geixhin dhe jo Lukajn nëse donte që ti thoshte se nacionalizmi grek është atavik. Kur ia thotë Lukajt kjo tingëllon si qortim për shqiptarërt që mendojnë e veprojnë në funksion në interesave kombëtare shqiptare. E dimë prej kohësh porosinë e Nanos :  nuk duhet ti kundërvemë shovinizmit të fqinjëve nacionalizmin shqiptar. Duke i thënë Lukajt se nacionalizmit i ka kaluar koha Nano në fakt ka dashur ta qortojë atë që kundërshtoi Geixhin dhe të përsërisë atë   dëshirën e tij të  vjetër që shovinistët grekë të bëjnë çfarë të duan kundër Shqipërisë, por shqiptarët të mos reagojnë si nacionalistë. 

Lukaj dhe Vulaj kanë bërë një takim të dështuar sepse ai u është dashur Nanos , Berishës dhe amabasadorit amerikan të kallaisin rastin Geixh. Lukaj dhe Vulaj edhe na zhgënjyen me pohimet se Nikolas Geixh nuk është person me rëndësi në Amerikë. Të tilla pohime i përdorën Nano e Berisha për të qetësuar reagimine shqiptarëve. Nëse Geixh nuk ka asnjë rëndësi për politikën amerikane ndaj Shqipërisë kjo do të ishte një arsye që ambasadori amerikan të mos e shoqëronte, jo ta shoqëronte. Geixh mund të jetë fare pa rëndësi për Amerikën, por ka rëndësi për Shqipërinë, përderisa ai na ngatërron aq shumë. Geixh i prishi vizitën presidentit Berisha në SHBA para disa vitesh. Geixh thirri Nanon e Metën në Korfuz në verën e vitit 2002 dhe i detyroi të pajtohen e të ndjekin këtë politikë që po bëhet në Shqipëri tani dhe që po bëhet edhe me Serbinë. Prandaj është me dëm të thuhet se Geixh është njeri pa rëndësi. 

Vetëm një njeri aë nuk merr vesh nga politika, ose që është kundër nacionalizmit shqiptar për llogari të shovinizmave fqinj mund të thotë si Nano se nacionalizmit i ka ikur koha. Fatos Nano vet e ka shumë merak të tregojë se merr shumë vesh nga politika. Mbetet të besojmë se ai e mohon nacionalizmin para shqiptarëve për arsyen e dytë. 

Interpelanca e kërkuar nga Nard Noka e ka arritur në fakt qëllimin sepse e ka bërë Nanon të zhvishet gjysmë lakuriq para shqiptyarëve si ithtar i Geixhit. Kjo interpelancë ka vërtetuar përse Frrok Çupi dhe Vangjel Dule ishin aq agresivë kundër shqiptarëve dhe në favor të Geixhit e të politikiës greke në atë emisionin famëkeq që organizoi Top Channel për të tishërbyer Geixhit. Le të të thotë çfar të dojë Nano,. me përgjigjet e tij ai e ka vënë veten në bashpërgjegjësi me ato që bëri e që tha Geixhi kundër Shqipërisë e kundër shqiptarëve. Tani u mbvetet shqiptarëve të mendojnë mirë se cilin kanë në krye të qeverisë.



02.02.2003                                                               Abdi Baleta



RADIKALIZMI I KISHËS ORTODOKSE



( Shënim i redaksisë së Tiranës. Ky tekst është shkëputur nga libri i gazetarit grek Takis Mikas me titullin Aleanca e mallkuar. Greqia dhe Serbia e Milosheviçit, botuar në anglisht në SHBA në vitin 2002. Për këtë libër në shtypin shqiptar është botuar vetëm një koment i bërë nga një drejtues i një organizmi për të drejtat e njeriut në Greqi. Libri i Takis Mikas është një vepër që çdo shqiptar duhet ta lexojë e studiojë me laps në dorë ( sikurse thuhej në kohën e indoktrinimit komunist). Libri i Takis Mikas i hedh poshtë  me argumenta e anlizë shumë të spikatur edhe orvatjet e një numri politikanësh e propagandistësh në Shqipëri për të mashtruar opinionin publik shqiptar për natyrën e Kishës Ortodokse Greke, të politikës greke, për mentalitetin grek, për armiqësinë që ushqejnë grekët për shqiptyarët në përgjithësi e për myslimanët. Libri i Takis Mikas i zbërthen dhe dhe i shkatërron tezat e teoritë që përrallsin sorosianët shqiptarë. Prandaj mendojmë se pjesa që po botojmë do ti vlejë lexuesit për të kuptuar më mirë edhe atë fushatë piromishiane-sorosiane aë po bëhet kundër Islamit në Shqipëri) 



Qëndrimet që i dhanë formë reagimit të shoqërisë greke ndaj ngjarjeve në Kosovë dhe në Bosnjë nuk mund të kuptohen në se nuk mbajmë parasysh zhvillimet në njërën nga kështjellat më të mëdha të idelogjisë anti-perëndimore, konkretisht Kishën Ortodokse të Greqisë. Në një kohë që politizimi i fesë në Turqi ka tërhequr shumë vëmendjen në botë, pak vëmendje u është kushtuar zhvillimeve të tilla të njëkohëshme në Kishën Ortodokse. Por politizimi i Kishës Ortodokse të Greqisë mund të quhet si njëri nga zhvillimet më të rëndësishme të kohëve të fundit në vend.

Ka, sigurisht, larmi të madhe të mënyrave me të cilat po bëhet ky proçes në vende të ndryshme. Njeri nga ndryshimet kryesore ka të bëjë me qëllimet e lëvizjeve fetare përkatëse. Ndërsa në Turqi myslimanët kryesisht përpiqen të reformojnë trajtimin e çështjeve të brendëshme, në Greqi kisha gjithnjë e më shumë është përqëndruar në çështje që kanë të bëjnë me politikën e jashtme të vendit. Për më tepër deklaratat e saj zakonisht paraqesin pikëpamje të forta nacionaliste.

Në vitin 1992 Kisha Greke ishte në pararojë të kundërshtimit të planit të një shteti fqinj për ta quajtur veten Maqedoni. Ajo luajti një rol vendimtar në fermentimin e ndjenjave nacionaliste duke organizuar dhe duke marrë pjesë në tubimet masive të protestës kundër uzurpimit të emrit të Maqedonisë, të cilat u mbajtën në tërë Greqinë gjatë viteve 1990.

Demonstratat masive në Selanik dhe në Athinë në të cilat kisha luajti rol vendimtar treguan se ajo ishte në gjendje të shkaktonte ngjarje politike që do të kishin ndikim vendimtar në formimin e politikës së jashtme të Greqisë. Synimi i demonstratave ishte të ushtrohej trysni mbi qeverinë greke që të tregonte këmbëngulje dhe të pranonte çdo kompromis për çështjen e Maqedonisë.

Kjo u pohua nga Peshkopi Pantelejmon i Selanikut gjatë një meshe ku ishte i pranishëm Presidenti i Greqisë dhe personalitete të tjera shtetërore: Kombi do tju quaj ju përgjegjës për emrin Maqedoni, që për ne nuk është çështje për të bërë pazarllëk. Kisha Ortodokse Greke u kap pas këtij qëndrimi gjatë gjithë viteve 1990. Tani vonë, në mars të vitit 2001, Kryepeshkopi Kristodulos përsëriti kundërshtimin e kishës për emrin Maqedoni duke cituar ata që trëmbeshin se kjo mund të legjitimonte pretendimet e shtetit të ri ndaj Greqisë.

Për më tepër personalitete fetare të rangjeve të larta ishin haptazi të përfshirë në veprime që mund të kenë çuar në destabilizimin e shtetit shqiptar duke u dhënë të paktën mbështetje shpirtërore lëvizjeve që kërkonin bashkimin me Greqinë të Vorio Epirit (Shqipërisë Jugore) ku jeton një pakicë greke.

Në maj të vitit 1994, Peshkopi Sebastianos i Konicës në Greqinë Veriore kërkoi që tanket greke të dërgoheshin në Epirin e Veriut. Pas disa javësh, në një fjalim të mbajtur më 2 qershor para ministrit të jashtëm grek Karolios Papulias, përfaqësuesve nga parti të tjera politike dhe mijëra mbështetësve të Peshkopit Pandelejmon që brohorisnin e valëvisnin flamuj, Sebastianos bëri thirrje që ky rajon ti aneksohej Greqisë.

Një mbështetje e tillë me raste është shprehur në deklarata që sfidonin si ligjin e vendit dhe traktatet ndërkombëtare. Një rast i veçantë ishte sulmi mbi kazermat në Peshkëpi, brenda territorit shqiptar, nga një organizatë paraushtarakësh grekë MAVI, në tetor 1994 (është në prill të atij viti  shënim i përkëthyesit). Sulmi shkaktoi dy të vdekur midis rojeve shqiptare dhe dy të plagosur. Disa veprimtarë të MAVI-it u arrestuan më 19 mars të vitit 1995, u nxorrën në gjyq, dhe u lanë të lirë si duket për mungesë provash. Një kryeartikull në një gazetë që botohej një herë në dy muaj nga Dioqeza e Dimitrias e cilësoi veprimin e grupit paraushtarak grek si atdhetar dhe heroik.

Interesi kombëtar, argumentonte gazeta, duhet të marrë përparësi mbi kërkesat e drejtësisë. Edhe nëse ata janë fajtorë, bëmat e tyre duhet të mbulohen. Kush do të guxojë një mision të tillë të rrezikshëm në tardhmen nëse qeveria nuk do ta ndihmojë për ta fshehur atë?

Megjithëse Kisha Greke, luajti një rol aktiv në forcimin e ndjenjave proserbe dhe në të njëjtën kohë i hidhte benzinë të zjarrit të ndjenjave anti-perëndimore dhe antiamerikane, deklaratat e saj për çështje të politikës së jashtme nuk u kufizuan vetëm në ngjarjet që kishin të bënin me luftrat e fundit ballkanike.

Qysh nga koha e zgjedhjes së tij në zyrën më të lartë, në maj 1998 Kryepeshkopi Kristodulos i kushtoi shumë vëmendje politikës së jashtme dhe shprehimisht bënte thirrje për çlirimin e zonave të pabashkuara në ato vende ku ka minoritete greke.

Pikëpamjet e forta nacionaliste të Kryepeshkopit Kristodulos nuk u shfaqën papritmas me arritjen e tij në pozitën e udhëheqësit kishtar. Gjatë konfliktit për një ishull të vogël në detin Egje që i çoi Greqinë e Turqinë afër luftës në dimrin e vitit 1996 ai shkroi një artikull në To Vima ku denonconte përfundimin paqësor të krizës dhe mbronte një zgjidhje ushtarake të problemit: Ne jemi vënë përballë zgjidhjes midis paqes ose lirisë, paqes ose turpërimit kombëtar. Dhe kur ballafaqohesh me një dilemë të tillë zgjedhja e drejtë historike nuk mund të jetë paqa.

Kështu, qysh nga zgjedhja e tij, deklaratat anti-turke të Kryepeshkopit Kristodulos kanë marrë fuqi. Ai jo vetëm ka qënë i gatshëm të denoncojë Lindjen barbare (d.m.th Turqinë) sa herë i jepej rasti, por ai është përpjekur të ringjallë ëndrrat irredentiste greke me pallavrat për rikthimin në vatrat e pabashkuara (alitrotes patrides) të Turqisë veri-lindore që dikur kishin një popullsi të ndieshme greke.

Një tjetër deklaronte për politikën e jashtme që duhet mbajtur shënim është ajo e fundit të gushtit të vitit 1998 kur në prani të personaliteteve të tjera kishtare ai bëri thirrje për ripushtimin e Konstantinopojës dhe të Shën Sofisë në Turqi. Udhëheqësi i Kishës Greke ka shpallur qëndrime politike për problemin e Qipros. Qipro u nda në vitin 1974, pasi ushtria turke vërshoi në ishull në kundërpërgjigje të një grushti ushtarak të frymëzuar nga Greqia kundër Presidentit Makarios. Kryepeshkopi grek kishte hedhur poshtë një kornizë të përgatitur nga OKB për bisedime ndërkombëtare që përqëndrohej në idenë e një shteti federativ dyzonësh.

Pikëpamja dhe programi për politikën e jashtme i Kishës Ortodokse Greke janë me rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme nëse marrim parasysh natyrën e ndërthurur të marrëdhënieve shtet  kishë në Greqi. Kisha ka një pushtet institucional të konsiderueshëm, i cili pjesërisht buron nga kushtetuta e vendit që vendos se shteti dhe kisha në Greqi janë të pandarë dhe pjesërisht nga lidhja historike në kombin grek me mendimin se kisha e paska shpëtuar nga zhdukja gjatë sundimit otoman.

Kisha Ortodokse Greke gëzon gjithashtu privilegje të konsiderueshme në marrëdhëniet me kishat e fetë e tjera , një fakt që shihet nga shumë si një imponim i kufizimit të rreptë të parimeve të lirisë fetare dhe si diskriminim i pakicave të ndryshme fetare.

Mosndarja e Kishës nga shteti në Greqi, i jep kishës një pamje politike domethënëse duke siguruar në të njëjtën kohë pranimin e pikëpamjeve të saj nga një pjesë e madhe e publikut. Megjithatë qeveria e PASOK-ut e kryesuar nga Kostas Simitis, sikurse ato para saj, ka deklaruar se nuk ka ndërmend të shkelë parimin e mosndarjes. Në një deklaratë zyrtare të paradokohëshme, Jorgo Paskalidis ministër për Maqedoninë dhe Thrakën, ripohoi se qeveria greke e kundërshton ndarjen e Kishës nga shteti.

Edhe një paragon të tillë të mëhershëm të radikalizmit politik si i ndjeri Andreas Papandreu nuk linte rast pa shfaqur përkushtimin e tyre ndaj besimit ortodoks. Gjatë viteve 1990 Papandreu vizitoi manastiret e vendit, ndërsa gruaja e tij Dimitra Liani një ish-stjuardesë, do të deklaronte përkushtimin e palëkundur ndaj mësimevet ë kishës sa herë ti jepej rasti asaj.

Kështu thuhet se Kisha Ortodokse Greke mbetet sipas fjalëve të Paskalis Ketromilides krahu zyrtar i pushtetit civil megjithë mosmarrëveshjet rastësore me qeverinë.

Pozita e kishës në lidhje me Maqedoninë dhe luftën në Jugosllavi ndonëse e shprehur me një gjuhë të paçliruar nga hipokrizia në thelb ka pasqyruar pikëpamjet që ka pasur në çdo kohë shumica dërrmuese e klasës politike greke. Mund të thuhet, pra, se funksioni i Kishës Ortodokse Greke në politikën e jashtme sot është të ndihmojë shtetin grek të çojë në maksimum ndikimin e tij në vendet fqinje, popujt e të cilëve kanë me të të njëjtën fe.

Rëndësinë politike të rigjetur të Kishës Ortodokse Greke në Ballkan pas shëmbjes së komunizmit e nuhati menjëherë kryeministri Papandreu, i cili i dha fesë një vend  kyç në përpunimin e politikës së jashtme. Në vitin 1994 ai deklaroi se luftrat ballkanike nxorrën në sipërfaqje rezonancën e lidhjeve ortodokse midis Athinës, Beogradit, Sofies dhe Moskës dhe ripohuan fijet ortodokse që bashkojnë popujt e disa vendeve të Ballkanit. Dy vite më parë në një fjalim para militantëve të Partisë Socialiste Papandreu kishte theksuar se lidhjet që bashkonin Greqinë e Serbinë ishin të themeluara në faktin se të dy kombet kishin luftuar bashkarisht në luftërat ballkanike, si dhe në faktin se ata kishin fe të përbashkët.

Ajo që e vlen të mbahet shënim nga këto deklarata nuk është aq shumë e reja e tyre se sa fakti se ato vinin nga një politikan i majtë. Përsa i përket të resë në pikëpamjet që lidhin politikën e jashtme me fenë Andreas Papandreu thjesht ecte në gjurmët e Antonis Samaras, që kur ishte ministër i jashtëm ishte i pari politikan i njohur që shpalli një vizion strategjik të interesave kombëtare greke që përfshinte krijimin e aleancave të bazuara në lidhje fetare (i famshmi hark ose bosht ortodoks).

Fakti që kisha kishte një rol institucional për të luajtur në shpalljen e politikës së jashtme të Greqisë u theksua edhe një herë në një takim në vitin 1998 midis ministrit të jashtëm Teodoros Pangallos dhe Kryepeshkopit Kristodulos. Synimi i takimit ishte të shqyrtoheshin rrugët që kisha greke të jepte ndihmesë në programimin e politikës së jashtme ballkanike të Greqisë. Sipas Kryepeshkopit Ne shqyrtuam rrugët për të çuar përpara interesat e kombit tonë dhe për të përdorur mirë marrëdhëniet që ne kemi me kishat ballkanike në Veri që ndjekin të njëjtën fe si në. Ai shprehu gjithashtu: urimin për një bashkëpunim të ngushtë e të mirë midis Kishës dhe Ministrisë së Jashtme. Në përgjigjen e tij Pangallos u tregua i etur të shprehte pëlqimin e vet për këtë rol kombëtar të Kishës: Ministria e Punëve të Jashtme mendon se Kisha Greke ka një mision të madh për të luajtur në botën ortodokse si dhe më gjerë.

Cili ishte ky mision? Nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse krijimi i një aleance, një harku siç u quajt, të vendeve ortodokse në Ballkan. Ky vizion u nxorr në pah në një artikull që e shkroi Kristodulos në vitin 1993 kur ishte peshkop i dioqezës së Dimitrias. Në këtë artikull ai u bënte thirrje serbëve, rusëve, rumunëve, grekëve dhe bullgarëve të linin mënjanë ndryshimet meskine dhe të bashkoheshin për të formuar një aleancë që do të bëhej pararoja e luftës së Perëndimit të Krishterë kundër myslimanëve. Natyrisht ai mendonte se Kisha Ortodokse Greke do të luante rolin vendimtar në formimin e kësaj aleance.

Pozitat nacionaliste që i mbron Kisha Ortodokse Greke nuk pasqyrojnë aq shumë metafizikën e ortodoksisë se sa rolin kishtar si institucion në shtetin grek.

Nga dalja e tij në mbarim të shekullit XIX deri në ditët tona shteti grek e ka përdorur Kishën Ortodokse si njërin nga mjetet e tij kryesore për të arritur njëtrajtshmërinë etnike në tërritoret që ka kontrolluar, veçanërisht në Greqinë Veriore.

Në këtë kuptim funksioni i Kishës Greke ka qënë shumë i madh në atë që Sabrina Ramet e quan Shpënie përpara të mitologjisë kombëtare dhe kolektive kombëtarizimin e Kishës (Autoqefale), sipas Kitromilides, provoi një proçes të pakthyeshëm që kulmoi me kthimin e plotë të Kishës Greke në vlerat laike të nacionalizmit grek deri në atë shkallë sa Kisha Greke të ishte maja e ushtës së gjithë nismave në pjesën e fundit të shekullit XIX dhe gjatë gjithë shekullit të XX; nga shpallja e ideologjisë irredentiste të Megali Idea-s në fillim të shekullit XX deri në pjesëmarrjen e saj në tubime e demostrata kundër Republikës së Maqedonisë, kundër NATO-s dhe në përkrahje të serbëve.

Teologu rus Aleksandër Sheman përdor termin nacionalizmi teologjik për të përshkruar nacionalizmin që mbisundon Kishën Ortodokse Greke. Sipas Sheman orvajtja më e përgjithshme e grekëve për të përvetësuar tërë ortodoksinë në botëkuptimin fetar grek është edhe anti-historik edhe a-historik. Kjo tentativë arsyeton ai, përmban një mitologji të dyfishtë që është pjesërisht fetare, pjesërisht laike. Nga njëra anë grekët janë fetare, nga ana tjetër laikë. Nga njëra anë grekët janë përpjekur të nacionalizojnë traditat bizantine dhe ortodokse dhe nga ana tjetër të arrijnë laicizimin e fesë ortodokse jo vetëm duke e njësuar me shtetin grek por edhe me Greqinë e vjetër. Kjo e dyta që përfaqësonte paganizmin deri në fund ishte një armike e madhe e Bizantit teokratik dhe e Kishës Ortodokse.

Laicizmi i shoqërisë në Perëndim e ndryshoi rolin e kishave të krishtera. Kisha nuk do të shërbente më si një pikë kryesore referimi në shoqëri. Kjo u zëvendësua me nacionalizmin. Edhe në Greqi sikurse me kombe të tjera që dolën nga shpërbërja e Perandorisë Osmane, proçesi ndoqi një rrugë tjetër. Këtu Kisha Ortodokse ishte kthyer në një përbërës thelbësor të ideologjisë nacionaliste.

Ndërtimi i identiteteve kombëtarë midis të krishterëve ortodoksë  arsyeton Adamanta Pollis  në mënyrë të njëtrajtëshme e ripërfshiu  fenë si përbërës kyç të kombësisë së krijuar rishtas. Etnos (Kombi) dhe ortodoksia u shkrinë në një. Për të qënë grek është e domosdoshme të jesh grek ortodoks, sikurse për të qënë rus është e domosdoshme të jesh rus ortodoks. Është tregues i njësimit të plotë të Kishës Greke me kombin ajo që thekson Viktoria Klark se edhe të huajt e kthyer tek Kisha Greke duhet që në fund të pranojnë jo vetëm dogmat teologjike të besimit ortodoks, por edhe qëndrimet e qeverisë greke ne politikën e jashtme.

Feja ortodokse sot përbën një nga faktorët shënjues semantikë vendimtare për identitetin etnik modern grek. Udhëheqësi i Kishës Greke vazhdimisht thekson njësimin e kombit me ortodoksinë. Shpallja më e re e këtij qëndrimi është ajo në një tubim në Athinë ku merrnin pjesë qindra e mijëra njerëz. Këtu Kryepeshkopi Kristodulos, përsëriti se Greqi do të thotë Ortodoksi. Gjatë një dreke për korespondentë të huaj të shtruar disa ditë përpara këtij tubimi ai kishte thënë: Ortodoksia e përcakton identitetin e çdo greku.

Kombëtarizimi i fesë në Greqi siç shprehen në ndërthurjen e etnisë me fenë u shpall në deklaratat e udhëheqësit të Kishës që i vënë bashkë interesat e fesë ortodokse. Për shembull në një përgjigje ndaj kritikuesve të tij që i kërkonin të përmbahej e të mos bënte deklarata për çështje të politikës së jashtme Kristodulos tha: Nuk do të pushoj së shprehuri interesat e kombit. Dhe besoj se misioni im është të përkrah interesat kombëtare cilido që të jetë çmimi.

Antonis Manitakis, një profesor i së drejtës kushtetuese në Universitetin e Selanikut, tani vonë ka vënë në dukje: Kryepeshkopi tha se ai është i interesuar për çështjet që i përkasin kombit dhe jo si mund të ketë kujtuar ndokush për çështjet që kanë të bëjnë me të varfërit, me të papunët, me të lënët mënjanë, me refugjatët. Direktivat që ndjek ai në fjalimet e tij nuk janë nga Bibla, as nga Bota Qiellore por nga interesat kombëtare....

Njesimi i Kryepeshkopit me interesat e Kombit do të thotë se pavarësisht nga pretendimet universaliste të Ortodoksisë greke, misioni i tij real është të ruajë etosin shpirtëtor sipëror të greqizmës duke farkëtuar marrëdhënie të përthithura midis Kishës dhe Shtetit, një detyrë që thjeshtohet nga fakti se shumica dërrmuese e grekëve janë ortodoksë. Detyra që ka shpallur vetë Kisha për të ruajtur këtë etni në vijimësi (krahas privilegjeve financiare për vete dhe për klerin) ka forcuar një ndërvarësi që vazhdon për një kohë të gjatë midis kishës dhe shtetit.

Bashkëveprimi midis kishës dhe shtetit në Greqi këto vitet e fundit duket se ka shkuar paralelisht me zhvillime të ngjashme në marrëdhëniet shtet-kishë në Serbi. Në të dy rastet shteti dhe kisha e vendosur kanë përçuar idenë se identiteti kombëtar dhe ortodoksia janë zgjatim i njëri tjetrit. Por ata e kanë bërë këtë për arsye të ndryshme. Nga pikëpamja e shtetit këto marrëdhënie të ndërthurura kanë ndihmuar të krijohet një mit i unitetit kulturor që nga ana e tij ka dhënë përligjën kryesore për aspiratat nacionaliste. Por kisha e qëndrueshme nxjerr përfitime nga punët e shtetit. Kisha Ortodokse e Greqisë jo vetëm gëzon privilegje të gjera në marrëdhëniet me fetë e tjera, por është vendosur në qëndrën ideologjike dhe fjala e saj ka marrë domethënie politike dhe rëndësi publike.

Fjala e Kishës Greke do të dalë edhe më shumë në plan të parë në vitet e ardhshme. Meqënëse ajka politike tradicionale gjithnjë e më shumë e sheh veten të paaftë (qoftë për shkak të detyrimeve ndërkombëtare të vendit, qoftë për shkak se pjestarët e saj kanë përqafuar vlera kozmopolite) të shpallë efektivisht botëkuptim themelor anti-perëndimor në ideologjinë etno-kulturore të Greqisë moderne, atëhere kishës do ti kërkohet ta plotësojë këtë zbrazëti.

Ironia më e madhe mund të jetë se shpëtimi i nacionalizmit etnik në Greqi dhe ndoshta edhe gjetkë gjithnjë e më shumë do të varet nga Kisha Ortodokse. Forca shoqërore që do të jenë bartëse të ideologjisë së Kishës tashmë janë nëpër vende. Sikurse ka vënë në dukje Helena Smith, korespondente e gazetës britanike Gardian në Greqi, Kristodulos e merr mbështetjen nga borgjezia e vogël e mënjanuar, nga punëtorët pa kualifikim, shërbëtorët e përbuzur dhe ata që punësohen me hope. Për ata Kisha është e vetmja qëndresë që u ka mbetur kundër kërcënimit nga një shoqëri multikulturore e hapur të simbolizuar nga fodullët që punojnë për shumëkombëshet, që ngasin xhipe dhe i tundin telefonat celularë si armë zjarri.

Që këto nuk janë spekullime te kota e kanë treguar dy sondazhe. Më i riu në kohë, bërë në dhjetor të vitit 2000 nga Qendra Kombëtare Greke për Kërkime Shoqërore (EKKE) tregon se nxënësit e shkollave të mesme, prindërit dhe mësuesit e shënonin Kishën si më të besueshmin nga institucionet e shoqërisë greke. Ushtria vinte e dyta dhe parlamentin e shtynin në një vend shumë të ulët.

Në sondazhin tjetër, të organizuar në vitin 1998, 76.4% e atyre që u përgjigjën thanë se ata parapëlqenin më shumë Kryepeshkopin Kristodulos, nacionalistin më luftarak të Greqisë dhe një udhëheqës anti-Perëndimor, sesa kryeministrin Kostas Simitis dhe udhëheqësin e opozitës Kostas Karamanlis, të cilët përfaqësojnë ajkën politike kozmopolite modernizuese.







ZP SJELL LUFTËN E QERBELASË" NË DRAGOSTUNJË



Më 29 janar 2003 ZP njofton lexuesit e vet se fatet e Islamit në Shqipëri do të vendosen në Dragostunjë, një fshat përrenjsh e rrëpirash, mbi njëqind kilometra nga Tirana e dhjetra kilometra nga Librazhdi.

Kur lexon reportazhet e sidomos komentin e redaksisë së ZP për luftën fetare që paska shpërthyer midis dy hoxhallarëve, që qenkan dhe vëllezër, në këtë fshat duket sikur pas shumë shekujve do të përsëritet beteja e famshme e Qerbelasë midis përkrahësve të Imam Hysenit e Imam Hasanit dhe forcave të Muavisë, që masakroi nipërit e Profetit për të siguruar sundimin e Jezidit.

Në cepin e majtë të faqes së parë ZP ka vendosur titujt  Ja prova: radikalizimi islam, pas vrasjes së Tivarit në Tiranë, këmbëkryq në Dragostunjë. Ja rregullat e reja, tani duan shumë gra nëpër shtëpira.

Në faqen e fundit të gazetës nën rubrikën In extremis ishin renditur reportazhet nga gazetarja Eva Pajo dhe Klan  Lajme të shoqëruara me një shënim të redaksisë. Pra një kombinim shkrimesh në të cilët ZP synonte tu hidhte sa më shumë benzinë flakëve të propagandës mbi grindjet e përçarjet në gjirin e bashkësisë islamo-shqiptare që mori hov në prag të vrasjes së Sali Tivarit dhe po vazhdon pa ndërpreje.

Fushata propagandistike para e pas vrasjes së sekretarit të përgjithshëm të Bashkësisë Islame synon të krijojë e fryjë idenë se në Shqipëri po ndodh një luftë e ashpër në gjirin e Bashkësisë Islame midis një të quajturi Islam tradicional shqiptaro-turk dhe një të quajturi Islami  arab, i pari quhet i moderuar i dyti cilësohet si radikal dhe ekstrem.

ZP ka treguar një zell të veçantë për të provokuar sa më shumë në këtë drejtim. ZP po përpiqet ta bëjë dhe këtë betejë të madhe fetare me atë zell fanatik që ka bërë për të nxitur betejën e luftës klasore në Shqipëri nëpërmjet ndarjes komunistë e ballistë qysh në vitet e Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe betejën ideologjike nëpërmjet ballafaqimit marksist  leninist dhe revizionistëve për shumë vite me radhë gjatë diktaturës komuniste-enveriste.

ZP është në ekstazë që në një fshat të largët e të varfër ka mundur të gjejë provën se në Bashkësinë Islame të Shqipërisë po u përleshkan dy rryma armiqësore të Islamit dhe ky fshat do të bëhet qendra e zgjidhjes së problemeve të mprehta të Shqipërisë. Sipas reportazheve të Eva Pajos dhe të Klan-Lajme që i boton ZP-ja duket sikur Dragostunja e Librazhdit është një rast e shembull i veçantë që mund të vërtetojë teorinë e Hantingtonit për përplasjen e qytetërimeve. Madje ky rast mund të mahnisë edhe vet Hantingtonit se mund ti japë material të ri ta zhvillojë më tej teorinë e tij si përplasje brenda qytetërimit dhe fesë islame gjë që do ti jepte goditje më të madhe Islamit dhe tua lehtësonte punën atyre forcave politiko-fetare në botën që kanë si objektiv parësor shkatërrimin e Islamit. Mbase ZP-ja do të kujdeset ta ftojë Hantingtonin në Shqipëri dhe ta dërgojë në Dragostunjë të Librazhdit që ai të shohë në vend përplasjen e madhe midis dy rrymave islamike dhe të zhvillojë më tej teorinë e tij.

Kurse vetë ZP që po merret më shumë e më shpesh me luftën islamike në Dragostunjë mund të rrisë më tej namin dhe lavdinë e saj si gazetë që përpunon e zhvillon teoritë e praktikat e luftës midis marksizëm  leninizmit dhe revizionizmit në gjurmë e lëvizjes komuniste ndërkombëtare.

Eva Pajo dhe Klan Lajme i kanë alarmuar shqiptarët se në Dragostunjë po ndodhte hataja islamike sepse dy hoxhallarë, vëllezër, nga familja Gjura që brez pas brezi ka dhënë hoxhallarë, qenkan ndarë me njëri  tjetrin për arsye fetare. I pari Faiku mbledhka xhematin e vet në xhaminë e vjetër të fshatit, kurse Zyberi, qenka rebeluar kundër Islamit tradicional të vëllait dhe mbledh një xhemat më të pakët në një xhami të re, për të propaganduar një Islam radikal.

Redaksia e ZP në shënimin e saj ka marrë anën e hoxhës së xhamisë së vjetër, që në kohën e diktaturës komuniste ishte transformuar në magazinë prodhimesh bujqësore. ZP-ja mban anën e hoxhë Faikut (që mund të ketë qenë brigadier apo magazinier në kooperativën bujqësore) sepse ky praktikon e propagandon një Islam tradicional që do të thotë i kaluar edhe nën zdrukthin e ateizmit komunist gjatë shumë viteve. Hoxhë Zyberin dhe xhaminë e re ZP-ja i dyshon dhe i shpall si kundërrevolucionare, si ngatërrestare se sjellin Islamin radikal. Pra luftëtarja e vjetër për mbrojtjen e marksizëm-leninizmit nga revizionizmi i djathtë (bershtanin-kautskian) dhe ai i majtë (maoist-hunveibin) tani do të bëjë të njëjtën mbrojtje të Islamit në Dragostunjë.

Sipas ZP në rrugën e drejtë, pra marksiste  leniniste, në zbatimin e Islamit në Dragostunjë qenka hoxhë Faiku dhe xhamia e vjetër, në rrugën revizioniste qenkan hoxhë Zyberi dhe xhamia e re. Por ashtu si në lëvizjen komuniste shumica (pra pjesa më e madhe e xhematit) shkon  nërrugën e drejtë që e ndjek hoxhë Faiku. Ja me çfarë përshkrim e analizë të thukët shënimshkruesi i ZP-së na e ka paraqitur tabllonë e luftës brenda Islamit që po u bëka në Dragostunjë: .... një fshat larg Tiranës ku është edhe arena e madhe e përplasjes së rrymave në Komunitetin Mysliman, ku ndarja mes të moderuarve të Islamit dhe radikalëve islamikë është tashmë një realitet. Ky është fshati Dragostunjë në Librazhd ku dy vëllezër hoxhë kanë ndarë fshatin në mes, duke shënuar për herë të parë në historinë e Shqipërisë një ndarje fetare.

Bravo ZP-ja ka bërë vërtetë analizë dhe përgjithësime shkencore për grindjet e hoxhallarëve  vëllezër të Dragostunjës. Por e ka ekzagjeruar si shumë këtë grindje dhe ka gënjyer si pa lezet për disa gjëra. Mallin për xhaminë e vjetër ZP duket e ka të madh meqënëse ajo mund të shkatërrohet më shpejt se e reja. Grindjet fetare në historinë e Shqipërisë kanë ndodhur shumë më herët se këto të tanishmet në Dragostunjë. Grindjet midis kishave të krishtera ortodokse e katolike kanë sjellë shumë kokëçarje në shekuj në historinë e shqiptarëve. Ka mbi 10 vjet që kisha greke, nëpërmjet emisarit të saj në Shqipëri, Anastas Janullatos, ka krijuar gjendje shumë të acaruar sepse përpiqet të konvertojë shqiptarët myslimanë në të krishterë. Katolikocentristët kanë shpallur planet për kryqëzatë e rikonkuiste anti-myslimane. Por ajo që i bën edhe më qesharake pohimet e ZP është gjendja shumë e tensionuar e krijuar në gjirin e Bashkësisë Ortodokse dhe të KOASH-it qysh kur këtë e uzurpoi prifti grek Janullatos. Gazetarët e analistët e ZP-së para se të ngjiten deri në Dragostunjë për të parë si plasi lufta midis islamikëve pas vrasjes së Sali Tivarit duhet të ndalen në Elbasan të shohin si reziston At Marku dhe Kisha e Shën Mërisë, para uzurpimit të Kishës Orodokse nga Janullatosi.

Pse hesht ZP për këtë dukuri. U bënë vite që At Nikoll Marku ka bërë publikisht e pa pushim të njohur betejën që zhvillohet në gjirin e ortodoksisë shqiptare dhe mënyrat si Janullatosi vepron për shkatërrimin e misionit të kishës që drejton At Marku në Elbasan. Para se të shqetësohet për atë përçarjen e tmerrshme që grindjet e dy hoxhallarëve paskan shkaktuar në fshatin Dragostunjë, ( gazeta nuk thotë sa banorë ka ky fshat) ZP duhej të merrej me ato grindjet aq të llahtarshme e të shëmtuara që kemi parë në forumet drejtuese të Partisë Socialiste kur grindeshin Fatos Nano e Ilir Meta, apo në parlament kur grinden socialistët me demokratët. Pak ditë pasi ishte botuar shkrimi i ZP-së për grindjen e shekullit në Dragostunjë deputetët socialistë dhe demokratë u përleshën me grushte në sallën e parlamentit. Po këtë rrahje mos e shkaktoi Islami radikal nga inati i Prodit katolik që sapo kishte mbajtur aty një fjalim?! Po arë vjedhjen e pasaportave të një taborri priftërinujsh italianë në hotel Dajti mos e ka bërë hoxhë Zyberi i Dragostunjës me xhematin e xhamisë së re  që të nxisin terreorizmin silmaik?! Ndoshta ai eka bërë se në këtë botë të çudisstshme çfarë nuk bën vaki. Pastaj ZP ka përvojë të gjatë për zbulinme veprimtarishë komplotuese dhe nuk i lëshon kollaj insinuatat!

Është vërtetë qesharake kur epiqëndër e grindjeve midis shqiptarëve paraqitet fshati Dragostunjë i Librazhdit, për shkak se në Shqipëri paska filluar të lëvrijë Islamiradikal (sipas një thënie në Top Channel). Çmund të jetë vallë përçarja që kanë shkaktuar dy hoxhallarë vëllezër në Dragostunjë në krahasim me përçarjen e luftën civile që shkaktoi revanshizmin politiko-ideologjik socialist në Shqipëri në vitin 1997???!!!!





c


----------


## Wordless

Baleta megjithse e zotron mire artin e fjales ngelet gjithmone 
nje individ negativ tek i cili s'mund te kesh piken e besimit.
Pas komunisteve, demokrateve, legalisteve, islamike cilet
do te jene partneret e ardhshem te Baletes ... satanistet ?!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Shpesh për prof. Baletën flitet apriori! Sepse askush nuk e njeh vlerën e tij të vërtetë! 
Sa për kuriozitet: ËSHTË I DËNUAR ME VDEKJE NGA KISHA ORTODOKSE GREKE!
Agimi

----------


## Wordless

Per te qene me i sakte, nuk e kam njohur Prof. Baletën ne kohën e rregjimit komunist. E kam njohur kur ishte ne krah te Prof. Dr. Berishes dhe  si për shumicën e rinisë së fillimit të viteve 90 ishte 
një nga "idhujt" e mi. Me pas Prof. Baleta behet pjese perberese
e frymes se perçarjes krahinore te Shqiperise duke marre pjese
aktive ne denigrimin e ç'do gjeje qe vinte nga "Jugu". 
Mendoj qe vitet 92, pasi PD vjen ne pushtet deri ne 1996 (vite te cilat i kam perjetuar si student ne Tirane) kane qene vitet
ku kam njohur poshterimin, dhunen, fyerjen vetem per faktin
se vija nga Jugu, megjitese kisha rrezikuar jeten per PD-ne. Kjo behej me nje qellim te caktuar,
dhe e kuptoja deri ne nje fare shkalle. Per fatin tone te keq kasta komuniste ishte ne shumicen e saj derrmuese me prejardhja nga Jugu dhe ky "revansh pozitiv" duhej pritur nga pjesa me e persekutuar gjate diktatures.
Me vone, pasi "e shkatrroi nga themelet" diktaturen Jugiste, Prof. Baleta i rikthehet kolegeve te tij demokrat, i pakenaqur nga 
pozicioni qe i lane, vendos te nderroje ngjyre dhe i futet
rruges se legalitetit (ndoshta per preferenca krahinore?).
Prape dhe ketu nuk linte rast pa qelluar mbi gjithçka qe 
binte era Jug, ketu fillojne dhe sulmet e para ndaj ortodoksise
shqiptare (sa mire qe shumica e ortodokseve ndodhen ne Jug).
Kjo rruge e shpie drejt e ne prehrin e filozofise
islamike (kuptohet jo pa ndonje dore petro-dollaresh ryshfet gjate vizitave te tij ne vendet e Gjirit Persik ;-)). 
Ketu i ka ngelur ora Z. Baleta dhe mendoj qe do ti qendroje per
njefare kohe ... :-(

Pra nje individ qe nuk ja mohoj bagazhin intelektual e inteligjencen,
por qe per fat te keq e ka vene gjithmone ne sherbim te djallit.
Pra njeri pa karakter te qendrueshem mbi te cilen nuk ve asnje
fije besimi ...


p.s. mesa di une kisha ortodokse nuk nxjerr "fatwa", por megjithate duke mos qene praktikant fetar do te ishte me
interes qe ndonje qe e njehe organizimin e klerit ortodoks
te na sqaronte ne kete pike: " a ka te drejte ky kler te jape
denime me vdekje ndaj personave qe shprehen kunder fese
ortodokse?"


Me shume respekt per Z. Doçi, krijimet e te cilit i lexoj me shume
interes e kenaqesi :-)

----------


## Albo

> _Postuar më parë nga Agim Doçi_ 
> *Shpesh për prof. Baletën flitet apriori! Sepse askush nuk e njeh vlerën e tij të vërtetë! 
> Sa për kuriozitet: ËSHTË I DËNUAR ME VDEKJE NGA KISHA ORTODOKSE GREKE!
> Agimi*


Agim, eshte edhe "qytetar nderi" ne Ankara, i vetmi vend qe i hap dyert, xhepat dhe syte per Abdi Baleta. Baleta e justifikon kete ndihme duke sulmuar komunitetin orthodoks dhe duke zbukuruar historin e pushtimit otoman me bindjen "ndihmen e otomaneve per ceshtjen tone kombetare".

Abdi Baleta urren gjithcka dhe kedo, pasi ai ne karrieren e tij i ka provuar te gjitha, duke filluar me diplomatin e Enver Hoxhes ne Amerike, me "demokratin e oreve te para", me "nacionalistin e oreve te fundit". Gjate ketij procesi, ai ka humbur karakterin dhe fytyresine, dhe mundohet qe te njollosi te gjitha fytyrat e shqiptareve te shquar qe qendrojne shume here me lart se Baleta. Midis tyre, edhe Ismail Kadare, pasi Kadare ia ka prishur qejfin me "rrezikshmerine e fondamentalizmit islamik".

Vlerat e Baletes jane vetem historike, pasi eshte nje njohes i mire i saj.

----------


## Honezmi

Te nderuar!
Mendoi se per temen ne fjale duhet te gjykojm per cfar ka shkruajtur Prof Baleta; dhe qendroine apo sqendroin.
Sic duket disa duke mos gjetur asnje argument per ti hedhur poshte mendimet e Prof Baletes, mundohen qe nepermjet shpifjeve te ulin poshte figuren e tije.

Zoteri :e lashte: dhe une jam nga JUGU, po asnjehere nuk kam pare te sulmohem nga politika e Prof Baletes!
Asnjeher Baleta nuk ka pare interesat e tija personale, dhe nuk ka drejtuar ndonje fushat "anti Jugore".
Kurse per "persekutimin" qe ke hequr (ti)ne vitet 92-96 eshte nje shpifje .(Se sic e thashe me larte dhe une jame nga Jugu dhe nje gje te tille nuk e kam pare.)
Zoti RoiSotiri
Asnje here Baleta nuk ka bere lufte kunder ortodoksise se Jugut,por ka luftuar kunder spiunve te Omonies, dhe Janullatos e prifterinjve qe u kapen me shperndarjen e hartave te Vorjo-epirit.Ne qofte se ti (roi)kete e quan "lufte"kunder Ortodoksve te Jugut ateher s'me mbetet gje tjeter vetem te te kujtoje letren e Anagnostit qe i bene Kuvendit Popullore -per rrezikun qe i kanoset Jugut nga nga helenizimi dhe puna armiqsore e "disa Ortodoksve" 
E verteta e helenizimit te Jugut  nuk duhet te fshihet per hater te unitetit  ortodoks.
Dihet qe Baleta i perket besimit Islam,dhe dihet qe do ti sulmoi te gjithe provokatoret qe shperndajne trakte fyese kunder te gjithe myslimanve shqiptare,dhe te gjithe ata qe nen rrogoze mendoine se u ka ardhur dita per hakmarje kunder muslimanve shqiptare.
Sipas (ti Roi) qe te mbrohesh nga ata qe mundohen te te fyejn eshte "filozofi Islamike"?...he?
Kurse sa per dollaret qe qe ti e akuzone se ai mund te mari nga "gjiri persik":do te q

----------


## Honezmi

vasdoim
qe mire ti hidhje nje si Krieministrit Nano, dhe pensjoneve qe shperndahen ne Juge te Shqiprise ne favor te helenizimit.
Pra sic e shikoj une kete pune, urrejtja tuaj e pa baze, vjene nga nje arsye tjeter(arsyen e te qenit me bindje te kunderta fetare ).
Mendoi se para se te dalesh ne  "konkluzjon" per Prof Baleten do te qe mire qe ta gjykojme nga ato qe shkruan konkretisht ,dhe jo nga thashethemet.
Dihet qe disa te tjere zgjedhin te behen "qytetar nderi"te Greqise,dhe te politikes -ortodoks dhe grek-.

----------


## skampin

per mendimin tim Prof Baleta eshte patriot dhe e ka treguar veten qe kur perzuri greket(omonian) nga parlamenti shqipetar.

----------


## BOKE

Ja c'thote Baleta ne numrin e fundit te gazetes se tij dhe gjykoni e ka mire apo keq. 
Mendimi im eshte se (duke hequr disa teprime, sidomos per fene islame) zeri i Baletes eshte nje nga zerat me objektive ne shtypin e sotem shqiptar.


Letër brenda Shqipërisë



MISTER XHEFRI, SHQIPËRINË PO E SHKATËRROJNË POLITIKA DHE  DIPLOMACIA

I nderuar zotëri ambasador,



Si qytetar i vendit ku ju jeni akredituar për të kryer një mision diplomatik në emër të hiperfuqisë së sotme botërore , SHBA,  i ndjek me vemendjen më të madhe të gjitha veprimet e deklaratat tuaja që kanë të bëjën me  këtë vend, pra atdheun tim të vogël. Kam edhe arsye më specifike që të bëj një gjë të tillë sepse edhe profesioni im kryesor është i njëjtë me tuajin, diplomacia. Kam pasur edhe rastin e lumtur të jetëoj  disa vite  (1977-82) në vendin tuaj, në Nju Jork, pasi shteti im më kishte nderuar me detyrën e përfaqësuesit të përhershmë dhe fuqiplot të Shqipërisë në Organizatën e Kombeve të Bashkuara. 

I ndjek qëndrimet e diplomacisë amerikane në Shqipëri dhe politikën amerikane në botë edhe për asrye të angazhimevet të mia në fushën e politikës e të mendimit politik në Shqipëri. Në këtë veprimtari orientimi im  parësor është, siç kuptohet, vëzhgimi  i marrëdhenieve ndërkombëtare, analiza e  ngjarjeve në apsketin juridiko-ndërkombëtar. Por, e gjitha kjo për të shërbyer kryesisht në trajtimin e problemeve të shumta me të cila përballen shteti dhe kombi shqiptar sot.

Në po kët gazetë kur po botoj këtë letër publike kam shkruar në vitet e mëparshme edhe shkrime të tjera lidhur me veprimtarinë e  parardhësve tuaj në postin që mbani. Deri në vitin 1993, kur isha deputet në parlamentin shqiptar kam pasur raste të shprehem sniqerisht edhe në biseda me funksionarë të ambasadës që ju drejtonin tani. Kam pasur kënaqësinë që mendimet e mia,  ti bëj të ditura edhe në Departmanetin e Shtetit në qershor të vitit 1991. Në mënyrë të veçantë në atë takim të rëndësishëm për mua, kur merrinin pjesë edhe personalitete të rëndësishme të politikës e kulturës shqiptare nga Shqipëria, Kosova e lobi shqiptar në SHBA, me vetëdije i kam lejuar vetes pakujdesinë të theksoja se  

çështja e Kosovës nuk ishte çështje e të drejtave të njeiut, por një çështje kombëtare e pazgjidhur dhe një çështje shkolonizimi. Gjithashtu me vetëdije të plotë për rreziqet e humbjes së vemendies nga diplamoacia që ju përfaqësoni i kam lejuar vetes edhe pakujdesinë që në ambasadën e SHBA, këtu në Tiranë, të parashtroja shqetësimet e mia për rreziqet që do ti vinin Shqipërisë nga një  përparim galopant dhe i ndikimit grek në Shqipëri, për shkak të një tolerance fajtore të e pushtetit të Berishës e të Meksit. 

Po kështu, i vetëdishëm për rrezikun  se  do të bëhesha i padëshiruar në shumë mjedise të diplomacisë perëndimore, i kam lejuar vetes pakujdesinë, që në cilësinë e kryetarit të një delegacioni shqiptar në NATO, në vitin 1992 të paralajmëroja se pa ndërhyrje ushtarake ndërkombëtare në Bosnie dhe sidomos në Kosovë nuk frenohej agresioni serb dhe se pa e futur çështjen shqiptare në rrugën e zgjidhjes së saj të plotë me etapa , duke pasur si etapë të zgjidhjes përfundimtare bashkimin e kombit shqiptar, nuk mund të krijohej stabiliteti i vërtetë në Ballkan. 

Tani e ndiej veten shumë të lehtësuar para ndërgjegjes sime që kam vepruar kështu dhe nuk jam kujdesur, si  shumë të tjerë, që të mendoja, shprehesha e sillesha në atë mënyrë që mund të më kishte siguruar me tepër begenisje e aktivizim nga ndërkombëtarët në politikën shqiptare. Mendoj se zhvillimet e një 10 vjeçari i kanë përligjur më së miri motivet nga të cila jam nisur unë dhe shpërblimi moral që marr nga zhvillimet fatlume për shqiptarët në Kosovë dhe nga ndodhitë fatkeqe për shqiptarët në marrëdhëniet shqiptaro-greke nuk me nxjerrin as të gabuar, as të dështuar në mendimin e qëndrimin tim politik. I paraqita këto episode shkurtimisht jo për ndonjë vetmburrje se me kohë kam qenë i  vetëdishëm që mendimet heretike për diplomacinë  ndërkombëtare të vëne në radhët e të papranueshmëve të saj. I paraqita vetëm për të theksuar se edhe tani kur përpiloj përmbajtjen kësaj letre synoj një ripohim të shqetësimeve që ndiej si shqiptar kur problemet e mprehta të vendit tim ende trajtohen  nga diplomacia ndërkombëtare në kënvështrim të paqartë. Dikush duhet ta bëjë këtë. Në këtë vazhdë po shpreh disa mendime që nuk përkojnë plotësisht me pikëpamjen dhe porosinë tuaj të para pak ditëve se : Shqipërinë poe shkatërrojnë kriminelët.   

Pothuajse të gjitha  të përditshmet e Tiranës më datën 13  shkurt 2003, pra në vigjilje të ditës së hareshme të Shën Valentinit, kishin një titull të madh sensacional të përbashkët   Ambasadori  amerikan Xhefri : Kriminelët po shkatërrojnë Shqipërinë. Gazeta qeveritare ZP me shkronja më të mëdha se gjithë gazetat tjera kishte mbushur gati tërë faqen e parë me fjalët Ambasadori i SHBA prokurorëve :breshka: riminelët po shkatërrojnë vendin tuaj. Dukej qartë se qeveria nëpërmjet  ZP  donte të lante duart si Pons Pilati dhe përgjegjëisnë për kriminalitetin në Shqipëri ta linte vetëm të kurriz të prokurorëvet. Ky titull ishte nxjerrë nga fjala Juaj në një   seminar të  organizmave shqiptare të ngarkuara me luftën kundër krimit. Ky  seminar drejtohej nga ekspertë europianë dhe amerikanë. Pra, fatmirëisht ky seminar nuk ishte një mbledhje  punë krejtëisht shqiptare që unë, si tepër i ndjeshëm për veprimet diplomatike që nuk përputhen  me funsionet e diplomatëve të huaj të akredituar nnë Shqipëri, të bezdisesha që direktivat shumë të rëndësishme i dhatë Ju, një përfqësues diplomatik,  që si funksion ka kryeisht të vëzhgojë në vendin ku është akredituar dhe të informojë vendin që e ka akredituar. Madje tashmë unë mund të pohoj se si gjithë shqiptarët tjerë jo vetëm jam mësuar, po edhe gëzohem që përfaqësuesit diplomatikë të SHBA janë më shumë se vëzhgues në politikën e brendshme të Shqipërisë, janë edhe protagonistë të zhvillimeve të brendshme politike krahas diplomacisë sui generis të mekanizmave europiane dhe euro-atlantike. 

Në këtë vështrim  më duken të mirëseardhura e shumë miqësore edhe vlerësimet Tuaja se Shqipërinë po e shkatërrojnë kriminelët, edhe porositë Tuaja se prokurorët duhet të jenë më agresivë në goditjen krimit në Shqipëri, gjykatësit duhet të jenë më të rreptë, policët më të fuqishëm ( jo më të ashpër se pastaj bëhen pjesë e krimit AB) dhe të gjithë sëbashku duhet të jenë m ëprofesionistë. 

Në fjalën Tuaj ( sipas njoftimeve në shtyp) Ju, zotëri ambasador, paskeni përmendur ndihmën që jep bashkësia ndërkombëtare në luftën kundër kriminalitetit në Shqipëri dhe  me ton qortues u jeni drejtuar zbateusve shqiptarë të ligjit :  Ne presim që ju të përgjigjeni në të njëtën mënyrë dhe në një fjalë : dënime. Mbresën më ta madhe mua,  si qytetar dhe si jurist, ma bëri përcaktimi  i tri hallkave të mekanizmit të luftës kundër kriminaletetit, duke filluar me qeverinë e dhe policinë.  Fjalët Tuaja duhet të mirëpriten me mirënjohje nga të gjithë shqiptarët, por jo me atë servilizmin politik siç vumë re menjëherë në vlerësimet që bënë  nga ana e PD-së, Sali Berisha, apo Besnik Mustafaj. Kënaqësinë e Berishës për deklaratën Tuja gazeta Panorama e ka njoftuar me një titull që të krijon shije të keqeBerisha :ambasadori i SHBA ka të njëjtin mendim me mua. Pra, lideri i PD-së po kërkonte një medalje për vete pas një konstatimit Tuaj për gjendjen e rëndë në Shqipëri.

Por fjala Juaj, zotëri ambasador, kur kërkoni dënime më të rënda, agresivitet  në luftën kundër krimit  shumë shqiptarëve mund tu krijojë dhe një gjendje të rënduar shpirtërore. Mendimtari i madh i Rilindjes Kombëtare Shqiptare, Sami Frashëri,  thoshte Çthurja morale e një kombi kuptohet nga sa janë dënimet e caktuara në ligjet e tij. Sepse janë fajet e rënda që nevojitin dënime të rënda. Pra, krminaliteti në Shqipëri nuk mund të merret si shkak, por si pasojë e disa shkaqeve të tjera dhe si pasqyrë e një çuthrjeje morale. Unë nuk do të pajtohesha me formulimin Kriminaliteti po shkatërron Shqipërinë dhe do të më dukej më  e saktë të thuhej se kriminaliteti zbulon shëmtueshëm shkatërrimin e Shqipërisë. 

Ky shkatërrim para se të jetë kriminal është moral dhe para se të jetë moral është politik, sipas mendimit tim. Prandaj e quaj me rëndësi faktin që Ju theksoni se luftën kundër kriminalitetit, domethënë kundër shfaqjes më të shëmtuar të  shkatërrimit moral e politik, duhet ta kërkojmë fillimisht nga qeveria, policia, pastaj nga prokuroria dhe gjykatat. Kështu që më duket më e arsyeshme dhe më dobiprurëse që shkaqet e shkatërrimit të Shqipërisë  ti kërkojmë në radhë të parë tek politika, e sidmos tek politika qeverisëse,  sepse edhe qeveritarët e dinë madje e thonë vet me krenari se të bësh politikë do të thotë të qeverisësh dhe anasjelltas. Shqipërinë po e shkatërron politika. Asnjë vend, asnjë shtet, madje as një shoqëri nuk është shkatërruar nga krminaliteti. Shkatërrimet kanë ardhur nga politika, se ajo ia hap ose ia shtron rrugën kriminalitetit masiv, shkatërrues, jashtë përmasave të një kriminlaiteti të pashmangshëm  që ekziston në çdo shoqëri.. 

Gjatë kohës që kam jetuar në SHBA si të gjithë të tjerët kam mundur të marr  vesh diçka edhe për kriminalitetin mjaft të lart në vendin Tuaj, zotëri ambasador. Për mua atëherë ishte një dukuri e llahtarshme e papërfytyrueshme ajo e serial killer-it  ( autor shuëm vrasjesh) të mbiquajtur Son of Sam ( biri i Semit) më të cilin merrej për javë të tëra gazeta Nju Jork Tajms. Ky vrasës i shumë vajzave ishte bërë tmerri i të gjita biondineve të Nju Jorkut, aq  sa flokëverdhat duhej të ngjyrosnin leshrat që të ruheshin prej tij. Dhe kur vrasësi u kap ai me qetësi shpjegoi se një person i vdekur ia jepte urdhërin për të vrarë dhe këto urdhëra jepeshin nëpërmjet qenit të komshiut. Tani edhe në Shqipëri flitet për  serial kille-ra, madje për dukurinë shumë ngjerthëse të vrasësve me pagesë që ëxhtë diçka shumë më tmerrëshme se vrasjet për psikopati. Për mua ka qenë gjithashtu rërnqethëse kur lexoja historitë e vetrvasjes masive të 1000 fanatikëve fetarë nga SHBA, të dërguar nga shefi i sektit të tyre në pyjet e Guajanës. Tani disa sekte të çuditshme po përpiqen të përhapin praktika të rrezikshme në Shqipëri.

Në pranverën e vitit 1981 nga qeveritarët e atëhershëm të Tiranës Misionit të Shqipërisë në OKB iu dha detyra mjaft absurde për të bërë disa studime për kriminlaitetin në SHBA. Për të kryer këtë detyrë  u detyruam të lexonin materialet që mundëm. Më ka mbetur në mendje nga ajo kohë se ekspertët amerikanë për të çarmatosur Nju Jorkun, ku mbaheshin sasi të mëdha armësh pa leje, kishin propozuar blerjen e armëve nga policia nëpërmjet agjentësh të fshehtë të saj. Dhe po ekspertët amerikanë theksonin se  duheshin 2000 vite për ta bërë këtë çarmatim, me kusht që të mos shtoheshin armët në qarkullim. Por shpejt u kuptua se me këtë metodë inkurajohej tregtia ilegale e armëve dhe policia bëhej bashkëfajtore. 

Nuk ma merrte mendja atëherë se në Shqipëri do të reklamoheshin një ditë nga mekanizmat e e OKB -së, projekte të ngjashme  për të blerë armët nga ata që i rrëmbyen në vitin 1997. U bë zhurmë ca kohë dhe është harruar kjo punë tani. Armë ka sa të duash në duart e shqiptarëve. Duket ajo blerja e armëve u sajua vetëm sa për të harxhuar disa fonde ndërkombëtare dhe për të shpërblyer disa që kishin kontribuar në grabitjen e depove ushtarake gjatë vitit 1997. Nëpërmjet këtyre mendimeve desha vetëm të them se po të ishte që një vend e shkatërron  shkalla e lart elriminalitetit dhe armatosja e popullsisë civile, atëherë edhe SHBA mund të ishin shkatëruar, sepse mbajtaj e armës madje edhe dhuna me armë është pjesë e kulturës amerikane dhe e propagandës amerikane. Por, SHBA janë shumë të fuqishme. Kjo për mendimin tim ndodh se në SHBA është bërë politikë për ta fuqizuar vendin dhe jo për ta shkatërruar atë. Kurse në Shqipëris për fat të keq tani që Ju tmerroheni nga shkalla e lart e kriminalitetit bëhet politikë për të shkatërruar vendin. Kjo politikë, zotëri ambasador, bëhet në të gjitha nivelet e të gjitha mjediset, në qeverisje e në opozitë, në shtyp e në mjedise intelektuale, në partira politike dhe organizata jo qeveritare. 

Kriminalitetin në një shoqëri të qytetëruar mund ta frenojnë ( jo ta zhdukin se kjo është utopi) morali dhe ligji i mirë të zbatuar mirë e rreptëisht. Prishja e moralit do të zbehte fuqinë e dobinë e ligjit të mirë e të zbatuar me drejtësi. Ligji i keq ose ligji i zbatuar keq do të dobësonte ndikimin e dobishëm të moralit të mirë. Kur kalbëzimi prek ligjin e moralin atëherë pasojat janë shmë më të rënda. Që të mos ndodhin këto e të mos krijohet shtrat i ngohtë dhe llum i thellë për kriminlaitetin duhet të ngrihet në larëtsinë e duhur veprimtaria e organizuar drejtuese në shqëri që përfshihet në atë që do ta quanim politikë në kuptimin e gjërë të fjalës. Po kur kalbëzohet kjo veprimtari atëherë vendi , shteti, shoqëria shkojnë drejt prishjes dhe kriminaliteti fuqsozohet edhe si shafqje e mjerimit edhe si faktor i mjerimit të mëtejshëm.

Kriminlaiteti i rritur tej mase që ne vërejmë sot në Shqipëri është shenja më alarmante e mjerimit tonë dhe po e shton përditë mjerimin tonë. Veçse rënjët e të keqes duhet kërkuar në radhë të parë tek politika. Në kohën e diktaturës komuniste, për të cilën shprehin nostalgji  shumë shqiptarë tani të paktën në aspketin e luftës kundër kriminalitetit, Shqipëria kishte shtet që luftën kundër krimit e bënte me më shumë efektivitet se sot. Por, Shqipëria atëherë nuk kishte shoqëri në kuptimin e shoqërisë civile, kishte shoqërinë  kazermës. Pas vitit 1990 Shqipëria filloi ti gëzohet krijimit të ngadalshëm e të dhimbshëm të shoqërisë civile, por njëkohëisht pa shkërmoqjen e shtetit,aq sa në vitin 1997 kaloi në shoqërinë e rrëmujës pa shtet. Kriminaliteti kupotohet hyri në periudhën e tij të artë.

Nëse do të kërkonim shkaqet e brendshme të përhapjes së kriminalitetit në Shqipëri në radhë të parë do të duhej të mbanim parasysh vështirësitë dhe gabimet fatale në ndërtimin e shtetit, krahas shoqërisë në vitet e qeverisjes nga PD-ja dhe sidmos rrëmujën në shoqëri dhe zhdukjen shtetit që solli rebelimi i revanshizmit komunist në vitin 1997. Të dyja këto të këqja madhore janë rrjedhoja të tmerreshme të gabimeve dhe të fajeve të politikës shqiptare. Janë politikanët shqiptarë që lejuan e krijuan këtë gjendje për paaftësinë e tyre, ose për qëllimet e tyre të mbrapshta. Prandaj, para se të themi se Shqipërinë po e shkatërron kriminaliteti, duhet të themi se atë po e shkatërron politika. Para se të themi se Shqipërinë po e shkatërrojnë kriminelët, duhet të themi se atë po e rrënojnë politikanët. Sado që kriimi dhe politika tashmë janë ndërthurur shumë dhe vendi mund të quhet se kontrollohet nga një bandokraci, përsëri është politika që komandon dhe kriminalitetin. 

Këtë na e dëshmojnë sidomos zhvillimet nga viti 1997. Shtetin e shkatërruan bandat, por shkatërrimin e planifikoi politika. Pushtetin e rrëmbyen bandat, por atyre ua rrëmbyen politikanët. Ishin bandat që vranë dhe politikanët që nxitën. Pataj ishin bandat që u vranë midis tyre dhe politiknanët që zunë kolltuqet dhe ndanë pushtetin. Ishin përsëri politikanët që shpërblyen bandat e pastaj ndëshkuan disa prej tyre. Ishin politikanët që futën njerëzit e inkriminuar në pushtet e administratë për shpërblim dhe për ti përdorur në aparatin e shtetit. Ishin politikanët që bënë ligje dhe veprime që u lanë shesh të lirë forcave të krimit deri tani, që ia hapën rrugën korrupsionit. Me politikë të korruptuar dhe të inkriminuar nuk bëhet as pushtet gjyqësor i saktë, as luftë e saktë kundër kriminalitetit. Thirrjet për luftë të ashpër kundër kriminlaitetit në këto kushte ose do të jehojnë si zëra në shkretëtirë, ose do të detyrojnë politikën e prishur deri në palcë të bëhet edhe më rrufjane se deri tani. Kriminaliteti në çdo rast do ta ketë të bollshëm shtratin që i duhet.

Po pse vallë politika të jetë e tillë në Shqipëri? Sepse janë politika dhe diplomacia ndërkombëtare që kanë dashur të krijojnë këtë gjendje në  këtë vend. Tani dëgjojmë se nga diplomacia ndërkombëtare sulmohen ballkanasit me akuza për kriminalitet, korrupsion të lart, për mungesë stabiliteti, për rreziqe shpërthimesh të reja në rajon. Mbi të gjitha dëgjojmë se akuzohemi shumë ne shqiptarët për këto të këqija, madje akuza shkon deri atje sa të cilësohemi porta nga ku krimi e korrupsioni po vërshojnë e rrezikojnëtë të përmbysin Perëndimin. Lumi i prostitucionit që   vërshon drejt Europës Perëndimore dihet se fillon të rrjedhë shumë larg Shqipërisë, qysh nga fushat e ngrira të Rusisë. Karvanët për transportin e drogës nisen qysh nga mezi ose degëzimet e Rrugës së mëndafshit që ishte e famshme para shumë shekujsh për lidhjet në Euroazi. Rreshtat eklandestivëve formohen qysh nga Lindja e Largme. Të gjitha këto i kërkon, i thith, i ka të domosdoshme si ujin e ajrin shoqëria e konssumit në Perëndim Ne shqiptarët kemi vetëm fatkeqësinë që të jetojmë në deltën e derdhjes së këtyre lumenjve të prostitucionit, drogës, klandestinëve në ujrart perëndimore dhe të durojmë llumin  që sjellim e lënë në brigjet tona këta lumenj, uji i të cilëve pasuron detin e Perëndimit konsumues.  

Shqipëria, i nderuar ambasador, është bërë Delta e lumenjëve ndërkombëtarë të krimit, jo se u pëlqeu gjithë shqiptarëve, jo se shqiptarët ishin të përgatitur për këtë, por sepse kështu u pëlqeu dhe u pëlqen atyre që  zënë sasitë më të mëdha të peshkut kriminal nëprmjet kësaj delte të lumenjëve të krimitndërkombëtar. Shqiptarët janë peshkatarët e vegjël me barka llastiku. Nuk po u ndahet llastiku shqiptarëve. Para pak dekadash shqiptarët e quanin përparim të madh, europianizim se zëvendësuan opingat e tyre prej lëkure të tharë lope dhe sandallet prej druri të quajtura nallone me opinga prej kamerdareje ose kopertoni të gomave të automobilave të dala jashtë përdorimit. Tani gëzohen dhe mburren se bën dhe një hap drejt europianizimit se po bëjnë edhe ata kontrabandë mishi  të bardhë,  substancash dehëse , tregti skleverësih klandestinë me ca varka llastiku që i përdredh vala e detit si goglat në pellg dhe me kamiona e vetura që policia në vendet  pritëse i kap kur do dhe i lejon kur  ka qejf e interes.

Krminalitei në Shqipëri, zotëri ambasador, është më shumë mall importi se prodhim vendi, është më shumë kopil që të tjerët ua lënë në derë shqiptarëve se dobiç i marrëdhënive jashtligjore të shqiptarëve. Mirëpo për të gjithë ata që tërheqin fijet e kriminalitetit në Ballkan e në Europë, për të gjithatë ata që marrin pjesën e luanit nga fitimet e kriminalitetit, për të gjithëta që duan  mish të bardhë në restorantet perëndimore të kurvërisë, pluhur të bardhë e gjethe të thara që që të humbasin mendjen nga dëshpërimi i rënies morale, që duan dhe shërbëtorë me pak para të kujdesen për pleqërinë e Peërndimit është komode të fajësojnë shqiptarët. Shqiptarët nuk janë sigurisht pa faj kur hyjnë në rrugën krimit. Por shumë hyjnë në këtë rrugë nga joshja me të mirat që u premtojnë kriminelët me jaka të bardha në Perëndim, si rrugë për të dakë nga mjerimi.

Diplomacia dhe politika ndërkombëtare duhen fajësuar se kanë punuar me shumë cinizëm që  shqiptarët e Shqipërinë ti lërë në këtë gjendje : kosh plehrash për mafiet ndërkombëtare, nevojtore e Europës. Nëse politikanët dhe diplomacitë e huaja do të kishin dashur me të vërtetë të luftonin si duhet kriminalitetin në Shqipëri, të mos lejonin që Shqiupëria nga deltë e lumenjëve ndërkombëtare të krimit të kthehej edhe memoçalishte të krimit në dyert e Perëndimit, atëherë duhet të kishin ndihmuar në tharjen e batakut politik në Shqipëri që ka 10 vite tashmë që vetëm shtrihet e qelbet në sytë e kujdeatares Europë.  

Por Europa do edhe bataqe të tilla që të gjuaaj pata korrupsioni, rosa të veprimtarive mafioze, e gjithfarë shpezësh të intrigës politike. Kryezyrtari i Bashkimit Europian, Romano Prodi, pranoi një dekoratë para disa ditësh nga ai pushtet shqiptar, pra nga ajo politikë, që në vitin 1997 shkatërroi shtetin shqiptar që të hapte autostradën për kriminalitetin e korrupsionin  e sotëm. Ajo që ndodhi në vitin 1997 mban vulën e intevencionit politik, agjenturor, ushtarak grek, serb të ndërhyrjes mafioze italiane dhe të politikave të tjera që për një arsye ose një tjetër kurdisën ose lejuan atë ekpseriment makabër në Shqipëri. Edhe sjelljet e diplomacisë e të shëbimeve amerikane atëherë janë vënë shumë në dyshim. Unë as tani nuk mund të besoj se këto dyshime kanë qënë pa bazë, ndonëse Spartak Ngjela e ktheu tërë hetimin për ato ngjarje në manovër për të  sajuar alibinë për qëndrimin amerikan. 

Kriminaliteti i ssotëm në Ballkan është rrjedhojë e gjithë faktorëve që filluan të vepronin  pas shembjes së komun zmit në Europë. Por më shumë është rrjedhojë e luftrave që kurdisi Serbia pëe 10 vite, e  veprimtarive terroriste në Greqi për një çerek shekulli. Në Shqipëri ka ndikuar shumë tragjedia e vitit 1997. Shqipërinë, pra, po e shkatërrojnë politika dhe politikanët, diplomacia dhe diplomatët. Me Shqipërinë e me shqiptarët janë bërë e po bëhen të gjitha llojet e eksperimenteve. Qeverisja, politika në tërsi, veprinmtaria defektoze e prokurosrisë, policisë, gjykatave në luftën kundër kriminalitet mbajnë gjurmët e këtyre dy të këqijave të mëdha. Përsa kohë që politikat e diplomacitë e atyre vendeve që duan të mos vazhdojë më gjendja shqetësuese që ekziston në Shqipërisë gjithçka do ta bëjën nëpmjet politikave e politikanëve të dështuar shqiptarë nuk do të arrijnë ansjë reziultat në materializimin e këshillave të mira që japin. 

Çdo gjë rrezikon  të mbetet në kuadrin e shprehjes së famshme :  Fjalë imzot, fjalë. Dhe shqiptarëve pak nga pak do tu ngulitet ideja se  në botë na duan kështu siç jemi, pavarësisht se hiqen sikur duan të na shohin ndryshe. Shqiptarët kanë faj vetë nëse edhe më tutje do të gëzohen e kënaqen me aq përpjekje sa do të bëjë Europa për modernizimin e nevojtores së saj në Ballkan.

Më ndjeni, zotëri ambasador, për sinqeritetin e tepruar. Por unë jam gjithnjë i prirur të besoj se të huajt që kanë të bëjnë me Shqipërinë më shumë se për gjithçka kanë nevojë të dëgjojë zëra shqiptarë që të përcjellin tingëllimën reale të ashpërsisë së jetës shqiptare, në vend të zërave të shtirur të kanarinave  që i gëzohen rehatisë së kafazeve politiko-diplomatike të huaja. Shqipëria para se të ndihmohet sinqerisht e realisht duhet kuptuar realisht e sinqerisht. Duhet kuptuar në një mënyrë që ndoshta sot as shumë shqiptarë nuk e kuptojnë dot, ose nuk duan ta kuptojnë për pak interesa meskine. Ndër ata që nuk duan të kuptojnë realisht Shqipërinë dhe të ardhmen e saj për fat të keq janë shumica e politikanëve, intelektualëve dhe proigandistëve shqiptarë me të cilët merr e jep politka  dhe diplomacia ndërkombëtare.

Kuptohet, zotëri ambasador, se qëllimi i kësaj letre të hapur është për të biseduar më shumë me bashkëombasit e mi për një variant të të kuptuarit të problemeve që keni shtruar Ju me shumë shqetësim daahamir për Shqipërinë e shqiptarët. Ne duhet tJu jemi shumë mirënjohës kur na ndihmoni të kuptojmë sa keq i kemi punët.

Pranoni, Ju lutem, sigurimet e një konsideratë të veçantë me lutjen për mirëkuptimin e motiveve që kanë nxitur këto arsyetime.

----------


## ABUJIHAD

nuk eshte e vertete se zoti Abdi Baleta eshte krahu politik apo diplomatik i muslimaneve apo i fese Islame ne shqiperi,ai thjesht propagandon idete e tij qe mua me duken mese konstruktive ne aspektin e nacionalizmit apo edhe te perkatesive fetare,une nuk shof asnje ndikim prej ndonje lobi islamik apo terrorist sic deklarojne disa pseudoanaliste te papergjegjshem larte e poshte neper gazeta e tv,ne fund te fundit Baleta ka nje begraund te gjere si mendimtar,analist,diplomat,politikan...dhe ai eshte i lire qe te shprehi idete e tija,sekush i kundershton apo i hedh poshte ato eshte ceshtje krejt tjeter...

----------


## Wordless

Honezmi, me fal se po pergjigjem pak me vonese (me je drejtuar personalisht).

Nuk doja te futesha ne ato ujera (Jug-Veri) dhe tani si i thone
fjales jam bere pishmend :-(. Kuptohet qe keto jane gjera
anesore dhe nuk duhet te ndikojne ne unitetin midis nesh.

Per pjesen tjeter, nuk e leviz mendimin tim. Duke qene i tille
ne veten time nuk mund te pranoj te ndikohem nga individe
qe hidhen dege me dege sipas drejtimit te eres. Pra po e 
perseris dhe njehere: Z. Baleta eshte njeri i pabesueshem
ne syte e mi. Si rrjedhim ç'do gje qe vjen prej tij shkon ne 
"Recycle Bin" :-)

----------


## Honezmi

E keqja tone eshte se: ne analizoim njerzit dhe jo mendimet!!!
-Cezarit duhet ti japim ate qe i takon.... Cezarit"--Mark Anton
Fjalimi i mbajtur para ppopullit te Romes ne momentin e vrasjes se pa bese nga -BRRUTI- te Cezarit.
   Dhe ty o BRRUT!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dajaku

Kundra Krye-patriotit te sotem shqiptar Abdi Baleta shifet qarte qe rreshtohen sorrat e zeza orthodokse greko-sllave, dhe ne nuk kemi me te voglin dyshim se anti-shqiptarizmi i terbuar i ktyre terroristeve kristjan qe kane vra pas shpine si te pabese qe jane me qindra patiote te shquar shqiptare qe i njohin dhe femijet.
Kta jane ata qe hiqen me patriot se vete shqiptaret per te kapur postet drejtuse e per ta bere Shqiprine ashtu si e beri krye-spiuni serb Sali Berisha.
Dhe e keqja e Shqiprise eshte se debilat shqiptare per pese leke kane shitur patriotet shqiptare dhe kane lene qe Shqipria te qeveriset nga spiunat serbo-greke.
Nuk ishte Enver Hoxha i tille.

Sali Berisha........gruaja Sllobodanka-LIri agjente serbe qe mori pushtetin nga Nexhmije Hoxha dhe eleminuan gjithe patriotet shqiptar nga PD-ja

Enver Hoxha........gruaja Nexhmie agjente me emer te nderruar serbe qe eleminun gjithe patriotet shqiptar nga PKSH-ja

Populli debil shqiptar ngihu ne lufte per clirimin e Shqiprise nga kolonjalizmi Europjan!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Honezmi

A...vash o DAJAK
Na vure perpara te gjithve me dajak ne dore....
Mere me ngadal or mik!!Jo te gjithe futen ne nje these.

----------


## Dajaku

E bukura eshte se disave i rren ajo rradakja prej teneqeje se nuk jane kolaboracioniste fare, dhe harrojne qorrat se punen e bejne me mire se agjenti serb e grek me expert ne fushen e anti-shqiptarise.
Dhe kujt i rruhet pastaj?!
Spartanet kopjune iliret ku flaknin ne dete andikapate e te pafte se e dinin qe do i kishin barre.
Keshtu neve na u kthyen romaket, ndersa spartaneve ju kthyen kondra mesinasit dhe athinasit.

Duhet ti mbajme armiqte dhe kolaboracionistet perpara, jo mbas shpine, se te ngulin thiken me te pabese.

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

Baleta eshte fenomen kompleks them une!Eshte nje njeri i cili nga margjinat e jetes shqiptare behet figure e perveçme ne ate shkalle qe shumekush do e enderronte pasi nje njeri i vetem eshte me produktive ne politike sesa forca e subjekte te tera politike!Ambasador i Enver Hoxhes ne OKB do thoshin disa,po cfare ka bere ne kete kohe,roli i tij ishte i thjeshte si gjithe ambasadoret,njehere qe tentoi te kapercente kompetencat,duke votuar  kunder grekeve ne nje rezolute e shkarkuan dhe e degdisen nje cope gjykates ne Pogradec ku priste te shkarkohej.Vitet '90 e gjeten si nje nder ekspertet ne politiken e jashtme e te brendshme e normalisht do afrohej me levizjet e reja politike,Roni-Sotiri duhet ta dije se Baleta ishte deputet i Beratit dy here dhe ka mundesi qe edhe vete Roni ta kete votuar!?Ne vitet 92-96 Baleta ishte vetem pak kohe me PD dhe pastaj u shkeput dhe nuk e di nga e lidh Roni ate fryme antijugore me Baleten qe ishte kunder PD!?Kurse per ate te ashtequajturen fryme antijugore ne pese vitet e Berishes kryeministra e ministra qene tufe te tere nga Jugu dhe vetem nje Pjeter ishte nga Shkodra!Keshtu more Roni nga Berati ju kishit Ministrin e Rendit e na ndriti fare me punen e tij!Sa per Baleten mund te them qe po te donte e kishte vendin e vet ku te donte ne PS por nuk e zgjodhi,psene duhet ta gjeni ju qe shkruani mbi te...

----------


## alvi

Edhe ambasadori i Irakut ne OKB kur ra statuja tha se nuk kishte asnje lidhje me Sadamin.
Emerues i perbashket i ambasadoreve ne OKB te diktaturave, kafshimi ne menyre te terbuar i dores qe i ushqeu.
Kush beson se ne OKB te conin si ambasador pa qen i lidh me Sigurimin. ose eshte naiv ose ka qene 5 vjec kur ra busti.

----------


## manoklla

Ky Baleta eshte nje dordolec qesharak. Me fjalimet e veta patetike na ka armiqesuar me fqinjet ndersa persa i perket bindjeve te tija politike i ngjan nje makine qe ecen ne disk, sa majtas djathtas. I mungon fare sensi i mases e i drejtpeshimit. Habitem se si tranguj si Baleta perfaqesonin Shqiperine ne OKB.

----------


## Andrra e Jetes

manoklla nese Baleta eshte "dordolec qesharak" dhe 'trangull" atehere si qenka e mundur te "na armiqesoje me fqinjet!?Ji me serioz ne akuza sepse me fqinjet nuk na armiqesuar Baleta apo ndokush tjeter por vete keta fqinj te dashur siç jane Serbia me Greqine jane bere armiq te terbuar tanet!?Serbia qe vrau e perzuri shqiptaret e Kosoves ne veri te trojeve tona dhe tjetri fqinj shume i dashur Greqia e cila i shkoi ne hell çamet dhe u punon qindin emigranteve tane atje sot e gjithe diten!

----------


## Zarathustra.

Abdi Baleta, ky fondamentalist orjental 
Kryetari i Partisë " Rimëkëmbja e Turqise " Baleta, ditën e diel me datën 16. 11. 1997, bëri një takim me anëtarët dhe simpatizantët e kësaj Partie. Në kinema "Republika" të qytetit ishin tubuar rreth 200 - 250 vetë. Megjithëse që në fillim të ligjëratës, Zoti Baleta u shpreh, se nuk kishte ardhur për të bër fushatë, gjithsesi fushatën e bëri, dhe në mënyrën e tij, (me nji "alegori" Matjane), nuk hezitoi ta shprehë dëshirën dhe pretendimin, për ta parë veten President.
Ajo që na çuditi, ishte: armatosja e "sofistikuar" e Baletës me veprat e "shokut" Enver!... Që në fillim, Baleta e "mprehi" shpatën, dhe me nji goditje të fuqishme, "Ballabanjane", "rrafshoi" të gjithë Ballkanin, dhe mbasi nuk la Grek, Serb dhe Malazez të "gjallë", me një herë, me një mësymje "taktike" (si "strateg ushtarak" i njohur), ju vërsul Europës dhe Amerikës!... Ky trim i rrallë, dhe personazh i gjallë i Sevantes, ky "Donkishot" i kohëve moderne, nuk u kursye aspak edhe ndaj Vranickit, duke e etiketuar: "armik" i Shqipërisë. Mbasi edhe këtë e "shpartalloi" atëhere "trimi" i Gurit të bardhë, akuzoi operacionin "Alba" si ushtri pushtuese, duke ba nji analogji "Matjane" me pushtimin Fashist - Italian, dhe duke harruar operacionin "Pelikan"?!...
"Harroi" Zoti Baleta se pushtimin e Shqipërisë nga Italia fashiste, e kishte përgatitur i biri i Pashait të tij; Ahmet Bej Zogolli. Dua t'i kujtoj zotit Baleta se për pushtimin e Shqipërisë nga Italia Fashiste, Ahmet Zogu ishte njoftuar dy herë nga eksperti i tij ushtarak Koloneli (me dy Akademi), patrioti "Prenk Pervizi", rradhën e parë kur ishte si ekspert në luftën e Abisinisë, dhe për të dytën herë në Qershorin e vitit 1936, kur përfaqësonte Shqipërinë në Romë, në ceremoninë "bombastike" që kishte organizuar Duçja, në shpalljen e "tetëmiljon bajonetave".
Dikush mund të pyesë i çuditur se: ku e gjente forcën ky "Ante" i Greqisë së lashtë, kur sulmonte të gjithë Europën dhe Amerikën?!... Me sa duket, vizita e tij në Teheran, në ato ditë të nxehta të gushtit, e impulsuan kaq shumë diplomatin Baleta, sa harroi të shikojë edhe hartën për të gjetur Shqipërinë! I magjepsur nga pritja madhështore e "vëllezërve" të tij, Iranjanë, harroi për një çast, se Shqipëria ndodhej në Europë, dhe jo në Azi!... Baleta, tepër entuziast, para simpatizantëve dhe "tifozëve" të tij, arriti të shprehet, se: edhe Gjermania nuk është në rregull, dhe se vetëm Turqia është aleatja e natyrshme e Shqipërisë. Nuk e kuptojmë nga cili "Planet" ka zbritur zoti Baleta, që nuk e paska marrë vesh akoma se Turqia e sotme moderne, në luftë të vazhdueshme (dhëmb për dhëmb), me fondamentalistët Islamikë, dhe me të gjitha forcat ekstremiste, po aspiron në mënyrë shembullore për t'u integruar në të gjitha organizmat Europjane!...
Ndërsa Baleta ka mprehur "Gomarin" e Nastradinit, për një mision "diplomatik2 me itinerare nga Guri i bardhë i Matit drejtë Buharasë...
Pyetjeve që iu drejtuan nga salla, Baleta iu përgjigj në mënyrë të tërthortë dhe evazive. Kënkretisht, pyetjes se Ju zoti Baleta, keni ngrënë bukën e Enverit? Baleta iu përgjigj: dhe ju keni ngrënë bukën e Enverit.
Kundërpërgjigja: Ju keni qenë përfaqësues i E. Hoxhës në O.K.B. ndërsa unë kam punuar në kanal dhe më është mohuar e drejta e studimit!...
Vetë analogjia, pyetje - përgjigje, tregon më së miri se sa i përgatitur ishte misionari "diplomatik" Matjan, para qytetarit të thjeshtë Shkodran! "Kryevepra" e Baletës, ishte sulmi i tij mbi Fan Nolin, të cilin "diplomati" Matjan, (me sa duket për hakmarrje), ndaj: "Salep Sulltanit", arriti ta quaj Nolin, prift ateist dhe komunist?!... Me sa duket z. Baleta, e bëri komunist, Fan Nolin duke i "dhuruar" teseren e kuqe të Partisë të cilën e hodhi vetëm atëhere kur e kuptoi se, komunizmit i ishte atrofizuar edhe qeliza e fundit. Shpesh herë (në pamundësi për t'u shkëputur nga "origjina"), Baleta i referohej "baba" Leninit, ashtu si pasardhësit e tij, sa herë i janë referuar "baba dovletit". "Lufta" e Baletës kundër Nolit të Madh, mund të krahasohet (në mënyrë figurative), si Januzi i Pazarit me Paganinin! Mendoj se, në stadin aktual që po kalon Shqipëria, politikan i mirëfillët mund të konsiderohet vetëm ai që na ofron alternativën e bashkimit, të dashurisë dhe të harmonisë mes njëri - tjetrit. Ai që di të alternojë politikën dhe të gjejë rrugët më të mundshme të miqësisë me të gjitha shtetet fqinje, me Europën, Amerikën, dhe të gjitha shtetet demokratike të botës.
Me sa duket zoti Baleta, nuk mund t'i shkëputet trashëgimisë gjenetike të paraardhësve, të cilën e kanë zanafillën te "Jeniçeri", tradhëtari dhe renegati, Ballaban Pasha.
Zoti Baleta, duhet t'i referohet nganjëherë historisë (të cilën me sa duket nuk e njeh sa duhet). Me sa duket zoti Baleta, në orën e historisë ja ka këputur gjumit, dhe është "zgjuar" vetëm në orën e Marksizmit! Nuk e din Baleta se janë mësuesit dhe paraardhësit e tij të "zgjuar" që e lanë Shqipërinë një shekull mbrapa botës së qytetëruar.
Ju zoti Baleta, në një debat me Kadarenë i keni propozuar që nëse ai dëshiron të ndërrojë fenë, të ndërrojë edhe emrin dhe të quhet Ndue. Ju mendoni se keni triumfuar me këtë analogji, por unë mendoj se ky emën do t'ju përshtatet ma tepër juve me që jeni Gegë, dhe bashkëfshatar i të madhit Pjetër Budi. Po me sa duket nuk keni preferencë për këto emra Shqiptarësh të vërtetë... Me sa duket ju preferoni emrat e Jençerëve që prodhuan haremet e Sulltanëve, si Ballaban Pasha etj, etj... Baleta ka nevojë të bëjë një retrospektivë dhe t'ju kthehet viteve 1990. T'i referohet Profesorit të nderuar Ylli Popa, dhe artikullit të tij "famëmadh" dhe kuptimplotë: "Të zëvendësojmë kohën e humbur". Ky artikull dhe kjo thënie "Sentencë" duhet të jetë një mësim i madh për të gjithë intelektualët dhe politikanët Shqiptarë.
Jam i mendimit se mendësitë e Baletës, nuk mund të zënë vend, jo në një auditor intelektualësh por as në një tryezë fshatarësh.
Le të provojë diplomati Baleta të shkojë në fshatin "Rrenc" të Shkodrës të ballafaqohet me humoristin e vjetër popullor zotni Loro Cinin, pastaj të vijë në Shkodër të citojë Leninin.
Mark Bregu



  Ky artikull eshte me per te qeshur se historite e Zhvejkut. :ngerdheshje:

----------

